# 

## skil73

Witam,
Chcę w tym roku rozpocząć budowę domu (120m2) i mam na to przeznaczone maksymalnie 280 tys.
Większość prac wykończeniowych chce wykonać samodzielnie ale nie znam sie na murarce i ciesielce więc musze budowe zlecić jakiejś firmie.
Czy to moze sie powieść?

----------


## tkaczor123

Jaki projekt? szkody górnicze? parterowy czy z poddaszem? jak daleko media?
120m PU czy po podłogach? 280 tyś będzie ciężko.
Mnie 105m po podłogach 98m2 PU wyszedł z umeblowaniem 230 tyś brakuje mi jeszcze tynku na elewacji, lamp.
Ceny materiałów poszły w górę w stosunku do roku poprzedniego.
Za SSO policzą ci pewnie 40 tyś jednak będzie ciężko znaleźć na ten rok firmę.
Życzę jednak powodzenia nie ma jak mieszkać na swoim.

----------


## skil73

Myślimy o tym projekcie: https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...mccc224501539b
Brak szkód górniczych a media w granicy działki.

----------


## CityMatic

W tym rejonie Polski musisz przewidzieć ok 100 tyś.....więcej  :sad:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Lepiej żeby z założonego budżetu trochę pieniędzy zostało niż miałoby zabraknąć na wykończeniówkę.
 Dlatego też zgadzam się z przedmówcą.

----------


## Kemotxb

Jeśli chcesz budować wg tego projektu z linku to wątpię żebyś się zmieścił w 280 tys za deweloperski, i tak jak wyżej myślę że trzeba doliczyć jeszcze z 100 tysi czy łącznie 380 tys.

----------


## skil73

Czy widzicie cos na czym mógłbym zaoszczędzić w tym projekcie?
Co najbardziej pochłania fundusze?
Ten projekt najbardziej nam odpowiada  :cry:

----------


## Elfir

Przede wszystkim - ten dom jest większy niż 120 m2.  Garaż i kotłownia za darmo się nie wybudują. Ten dom ma powierzchnię 151,96 m2

Co generuje koszty:
1. okno narożne
2. garaż w bryle domu
3. okna połaciowe
4. Dwa kominy i kominek
5. Wcięcia w bryle domu
6. Dwa okna w garażu (tu architekt poleciał z fantazją na całego)
7. schody i stropy

----------


## Kemotxb

Ja mam o wiele prostszy dom od tego z linku i SSO sięgnie ok 140 tys. A nie mam okien dachowych, prostą bryłę,  żadnych wcięć, podcieni, standardowe okna. Garaż w bryle to ostateczność jeśli działka jest mała lub jest problem z wjazdem z drogi. Kotłownia na paliwo stałe poniżej 5 mkw to pomyłka, ewentualnie gaz może być w takiej kotłowni. Co możesz uprościć tak jak wyżej napisała Elfir. W opisie masz powierzchnię dachu 190 mkw i kubaturę drzewa na więźbę 6,5 m3 ... nie da rady, ja mam 170 mkw dachu i wyszło ponad 7 kubików samego konstrukcyjnego plus łaty, kontrłaty, okapy, więc spokojnie wylicz sobie 8 kubików plus dodatki, ściany do ocieplenia też wyszły jakoś skromnie ja mam 180 mkw a tu jest 165 ... wątpię. ściany fundamentowe również skromnie z samego obrysu masz ponad 42 mb razy 1m wyskości to już jest 42 mkw ściany tylko po obrysie a gdzie pod komin, ściany wewnętrzne, schody itd a w opisie jest 30 mkw. Taras zadaszony pod stropem to niestety strata, taki strop trzeba mocno ocieplić, zabiera powierzchnię użytkową a rośnie powierzchnia do ocieplenia. Okna z balustradami tzn te balustrady są cholernie drogie ...

----------


## skil73

To w takim razie co proponujecie dla 4 osobowej rodziny + labrador ?
Jesteśmy otwarci na wasze propozycje.
Pomóżcie nam wybrać coś rozsądnego bo chyba inaczej nigdy nie zjedziemy z powrotem do kraju.

A może jakaś parterówka?
Mamy 8 arów do zagospodarowania.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Parterówka będzie tańsza do wybudowania ale czy nie będzie zbyt duża do Waszej 8 arowej działki?

----------


## skil73

Nasz działeczka ma wymiary 28x35, więc chyba sie coś zmieści?

----------


## Elfir

Takie coś się zmieści?


Nie ma ścian nośnych. 

drobne zmiany polepszające funkcjonalność:


- likwidacja kominka na rzecz kozy
- dorobienie prysznica w wc, aby można było się wykapać gdy nastolatek zajmie łazienkę na godzinę 
- powiększenie spiżarni i zrobienie tam pom. technicznego (pralka, suszarka, piec, zasobnik)
- ustawienie kanapy zmniejszające wgląd w kuchnię
- pokoje dzieci od domniemanego południa (ogrodu)
- likwidacja okna szczytowego (można ustawić dom bliżej granicy)
- dodatkowa szafa w korytarzyku (gł 40-50 cm) na odkurzacz, mopa, wiadro, środki czystości

----------


## Kemotxb

> Nasz działeczka ma wymiary 28x35, więc chyba sie coś zmieści?


Wymiary w miarę dobre, ale powierzchnia jest niewielka i parterówka będzie zajmowała dużo, jeśli Ci to nie przeszkadza to nie ma problemu.

----------


## Elfir

przecież to jest 980 m2 
To już całkiem spora działka.

ten domek powyżej wyjdzie tak (założyłam linię zabudowy 7 m)

----------


## Kemotxb

No działka prawie 10 arów ale do zagospodarowania z tego co pisze 8 arów. No a jak nie ma garażu w bryle to pasuje gdzieś jakiś mieć, do tego dochodzą linie zabudowy albo usytuowanie i robi się ciasno. Pokaż plan działki to może coś się rozjaśni.

----------


## Elfir

ja nie mam garażu i żyję.  :smile: 
Autor ma 280 tyś na budowę.  Może zbudować w przypływie gotówki wiatę z boku domu.  Ale czy będzie go stać na budowę garażu?
Musi jeszcze zrobić bruki, ogrodzić, jakoś zagospodarować te 1000 m2.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

280 000 mało, 
sam projekt, przyłącza, mapk itp. - licz 15 000
ceny zdrożały - ja bym liczył 3 000 za m2 podłogi (dom wykończony)
Bardzo dorgie jest otoczenie domu: kostka, płot, ogród, brama itp - Mnie to kosztowało 60 000 PLN

Jakbym miał 280 000 - dom parterowy 100-110m2, bez garażu, strop drewniany, dach prosty dwuspadowy albo czterospadowy

----------


## skil73

Elfir, wielkie dzięki! Przedstawiona koncepcja bardzo nam sie podoba, wiec pójdziemy chyba tą drogą.
Projekt zawiera wszystko co potrzebujemy(poza garażem, ale to bedzie w rezerwie jak starczy mi kaski)
Świetna koncepcja.

----------


## skil73

Działka którą właśnie nabyliśmy posiada już nowiutkie ogrodzenie z furtką i bramą przesuwną.
Na działce jest jeszcze studnia, garaż blaszany i mała altanka, więc pewne koszta już odpadają.

----------


## Elfir

Nie wiem jakie masz sąsiedztwo? Gdzie warto skierować okna?

Można ten blaszak ładnie obudować (np kratownicą obrośniętą bluszczem) i zrobić z niego garaż na stałe z boku domu. 
Gdzie jest brama suwana?
Jeśli na środku, to nie wjedziesz samochodem do garażu, który postawisz z boku. 
Chyba, że bierzesz pod uwagę przestawienie bramy?

Nie wiem jakie masz strony świata na działce, bo dom można też postawić kalenicą prostopadle.


W sumie to pierwszy lepszy rzut taniego domu, jaki znalazłam. Zawsze można poszukać inne.

----------


## Kaizen

> To w takim razie co proponujecie dla 4 osobowej rodziny + labrador ?


Poczytajcie i posłuchajcie tych inwestorów
Ciachajcie wszystko, co się da. Zapomnijcie o garażu, oknach dachowych, bajerach i wodotryskach. 
Poczytajcie domza150tysięcy - nie wierzcie w kwoty bo są dawno nieaktualne a i od nowości były optymistyczne i wielu rzeczy nie uwzględniały.

Co się da odkładajcie na później.

Jest cień szansy, że jak po drodze dołożycie jeszcze trochę, to zamieszkacie.

I niech nie przyjdzie Wam do do głowy, że "zaoszczędziliśmy na tym X, to możemy wydać więcej na Y". Nieprzewidzianych wydatków i tak będziecie mieli tyle, że wydacie więcej niż się wydaje i bez popuszczania pasa. Dyscyplina finansowa na każdym kroku, każde 20 i 50 zł utargowane czy zaoszczędzone się liczy. Niektórych inwestorów gubi podejście "a co to jest, te 120zł więcej w skali budowy domu" - ale już kilkadziesiąt takich drobiazgów robi różnicę.

----------


## Elfir

dodatkowe cięcie kosztów: fixy w salonie zamiast okien.
Zostawić tylko wyjście balkonowe.

----------


## tkaczor123

Tak jak pisze Elfir projekt jest dobry ten co podałeś w linku miał 150m2 po podłogach ciężko byłoby go wybudować w 280 tyś.
Warunek jest jeden wykończeniówkę musisz robić całą sam aby się zmieścić, na materiałach nie ma co oszczędzać, na ociepleniu tym bardziej.
Poza tym mieszkasz w Rybniku a tam ceny większe niż w Małopolsce lub na Podkarpaciu.
Mój jako całość liczę z zagospodarowaniem działki 260 tyś tylko że ja robię wszystko sam prócz dachu i okien i drzwi zewnętrznych.
W 200 tyś bez mebli się zmieściłem taki miałem budżet dużo rzeczy miałem taniej z racji fachu.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Witam,
> Chcę w tym roku rozpocząć budowę domu (120m2) i mam na to przeznaczone maksymalnie 280 tys.
> Większość prac wykończeniowych chce wykonać samodzielnie ale nie znam sie na murarce i ciesielce więc musze budowe zlecić jakiejś firmie.
> Czy to moze sie powieść?


Szczerze ?

Nie ma żadnej szansy ...

Budowałem dom taki jak w podpisie (107m2 , ale faktycznie ma 117m2) .  
Ja miałem bardzo dobre wyceny na usługi. Wykończeniówkę w duzym stopniu robiłem sam z  żoną i tesciem. 

Ale obecnie ceny już sa zupełnie inne i wiem że za te pieniądze co wybudowałem to bym już nie wybudował bo wyceny za usługi są dużo wyższe niż jeszcze kilka (naście) miesiecy temu ..

Myślę więc że dla BEZPIECZEŃSTWA bez 400tys nie ma co podchodzić do budowy ... 
Lepiej aby coś "zostało" niż aby zabrakło ...

Sam widzę takich "optymistów" jak jadę do pracy gdzie się zaczeli budować kilka lat temu i domy rozpoczęte stoją , bo widać przeliczyli się z kosztami i .. roboty stanęły ..

----------


## skil73

Wychodzi więc na to że porywamy się z motyką na słońce...

----------


## marcko

> Witam,
> Chcę w tym roku rozpocząć budowę domu (120m2) i mam na to przeznaczone maksymalnie 280 tys.
> Większość prac wykończeniowych chce wykonać samodzielnie ale nie znam sie na murarce i ciesielce więc musze budowe zlecić jakiejś firmie.
> Czy to moze sie powieść?


ja trochę Ci inaczej odpowiem.
Na murarce też się nie znałem nic, ale pomurowałem - jak i niejeden samorób na forum (a setki w Polsce). Dach - są i tacy co zrobili i to bardzo dobrze im wyszło (sam zrezygnowałem ze względu na brak czasu, choć był zamiar) naprawdę dużo rzeczy jednak się da samemu zrobić i nie gorzej od niektórych firm - przemyśl to. Wtedy to możesz mieć kilkadziesiąt tys zaoszczędzone. Sprawdź np budowę daniellosa, kupuj gdzie tanio, szukaj, pytaj i zawsze coś lepszego/tańszego znajdziesz. 
Fakt jest jeden - w tej kasie będzie ciężko osiągnąć w pełni wykończony w dobrym standardzie dom z garażem itd, ale czy takie 100 m2  by się nie dało? Wszystko zależy ile zrobisz sam i w jakim standardzie chcecie zamieszkać

----------


## dwiecegly

dom za 280tyś... na śląsku... tak....stan surowy i może  czesciowo instalacje. Taki domek wyjdzie cie ponad 400tyś. Za 280tyś to już sie mieszkania fajnego nie kupi w mieście. Ceny świrują.

----------


## tkaczor123

280 tyś ale wszystko robisz sam ceny materiałów niestety poszły w górę i to dużo w stosunku do 2016r.
Robocizna też, ciężko też o dobrego i sumiennego pracownika.
Zawsze lepiej żeby zostało niż dokładać do interesu.
Jak się nie znasz to poszukaj jakiegoś emerytowanego budowlańca to Ci pomoże no i twój czas...
Ze mnie się śmiali jak wbijałem łopatę nie wierzyli że dam radę i podołałem.

----------


## Kemotxb

Najbardziej z tego co słyszę to poszła stal w górę, jak ktoś ma jej dużo to koszty rosną drastycznie. Mój sąsiad zużył 6 ton stali kupionej ileś lat temu za 1700 zł/tona dziś tona kosztuje dwa razy tyle co daje ok 9 -10 tysięcy różnicy ... ehm za tyle można kupić dachówkę, albo materiał na ściany, albo na ogrodzenie. Przykro to mówić ale ten rok chyba będzie bardzo zły na budowę domu, wszystko podrożało, fachowców brak. Samemu niewiele można zrobić bo rola inwestora dziś to kontrola i inspekcja a nie zakasane rękawy. Żeby taniej wybudować dom trzeba poświęcać czas na doszkalanie się, wynajdywanie ofert, dobrych cen na materiały i robociznę i przebywanie na działce możliwie dużo czasu by pilnować ... a i tak nie ma gwarancji że wszystko będzie dobrze i taniej.

----------


## Elfir

już finansiści przewidują krach podobny jak 2008 roku

----------


## surgi22

Znaczy ceny spadną  :roll eyes:

----------


## tkaczor123

Potwierdzam cena stali 2950 za tonę fi 12 Tarnów, dwa lata temu kupowałem po 1900zł.
Na pewno zarobki wzrosną :smile:

----------


## Kemotxb

> Znaczy ceny spadną


spadną ... prosto na stopę ... bardzo boleśnie  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> już finansiści przewidują krach podobny jak 2008 roku


Teraz IMO nstępuje odreagowanie duszenia cen przez kilka lat. Rozdmuchanie zdolności kredytowej przez 500+ nieszczęśliwie zbiegło się z ciągle baaaardzo niskimi stopami bazowymi i boomem mieszkaniowym. 


W skrócie - dolewanie oliwy do ognia jest za duże i spóźnione. Wielu się poparzy. I to nie tylko na kredytach, które poszybują (bo stopy bazowe są rekordowo niskie, ale marża rekordowo wysoka) ale też na cenach, które lecą w nadprzestrzeń a budujący czytają, co piszą ludzie otrzymujący ofertę rok temu, dwa czy nawet dawniej.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam,
> Chcę w tym roku rozpocząć budowę domu (120m2) i mam na to przeznaczone maksymalnie 280 tys.
> Większość prac wykończeniowych chce wykonać samodzielnie ale nie znam sie na murarce i ciesielce więc musze budowe zlecić jakiejś firmie.
> Czy to moze sie powieść?


Dasz radę ale czytaj i jeszcze raz czytaj doświadczenia innych budujących bo na samej technologii budowy czy koncepcji domu innej niż tzw "standardowa" można uszczknac z budżetu ładnych kilkadziesiąt tys.zl.

----------


## Arturo72

> W tym rejonie Polski musisz przewidzieć ok 100 tyś.....więcej


A no widzisz jak się mylisz   :wink: 
25km od Rybnika 140m2 z garażem i do zamieszkania czyli umeblowany 320tys.zl.

----------


## Arturo72

> Parterówka będzie tańsza do wybudowania ale czy nie będzie zbyt duża do Waszej 8 arowej działki?


W moim przypadku działka ma 670m2,pow.zabudowy 190m2 i uważam to za optymalną dla nas powierzchnię do rekreacji czyli i na tarasie można sobie posiedziec i na trawce się wyłożyć i trochę zieleninki jest a ciągnika do koszenia trawy nie muszę zamawiać   :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Najbardziej z tego co słyszę to poszła stal w górę, jak ktoś ma jej dużo to koszty rosną drastycznie. Mój sąsiad zużył 6 ton stali kupionej ileś lat temu za 1700 zł/tona dziś tona kosztuje dwa razy tyle co daje ok 9 -10 tysięcy różnicy ....


Nie przesadzajcie.
Z ciekawości sprawdziłem ile płaciłem 7 lat temu za stal i :



> Do tej pory koszty:
> 1.Podsypka 250t-3,5tys.zł-teść
> 2.Kopara i ubijara-1,5tys.zł
> 3.Styro 44m3-11,2tys.zl
> 4.Stal 4,5t-12,9tys.zł
> 5.Beton B30 53m3+pompa-12,5tys.zł
> 6.Kanaliza-1tys.zł
> 7.Folia,deski,pierdoły-2tys.zł
> 8.Robocizna-10tys.zl
> W sumie ok.55tys.zł czyli jakieś 300zł/m2 płyty.


I wychodzi 2850zl/t

----------


## Arturo72

> dom za 280tyś... na śląsku... tak....stan surowy i może  czesciowo instalacje. Taki domek wyjdzie cie ponad 400tyś. Za 280tyś to już sie mieszkania fajnego nie kupi w mieście. Ceny świrują.


A tam...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5424825

----------


## Arturo72

> To w takim razie co proponujecie dla 4 osobowej rodziny + labrador ?
> Jesteśmy otwarci na wasze propozycje.
> Pomóżcie nam wybrać coś rozsądnego bo chyba inaczej nigdy nie zjedziemy z powrotem do kraju.
> 
> A może jakaś parterówka?
> Mamy 8 arów do zagospodarowania.


Coś w stylu projektu jaki Elfir zapodala,do tego strop drewniany i są duże szanse na zmieszczanie się w 280tys.zl.
Ale nauka Cię czeka "jak tanio budować"  :wink:

----------


## Sanna_66

Czyli 2018 to dobry moment na rozpoczęcie budowy  :smile: 
- dobrze w czasie boomu sprzedać inne nieruchomości (jeśli mają nam sfinansować budowę)
- załatwić formalności zw. z budową
- warto postarać się o kredyt póki banki nie dokręcą śruby (tylko te marże nie za fajne)
I jak już to wszystko zrobimy to jest szansa, że jak sektor budowlany wpadnie w mniejszy czy większy kryzys to będzie można się wybudować w bardziej przewidywalnym budżecie  :roll eyes:

----------


## kasmurr

hej

----------


## tkaczor123

> Czyli 2018 to dobry moment na rozpoczęcie budowy 
> - dobrze w czasie boomu sprzedać inne nieruchomości (jeśli mają nam sfinansować budowę)
> - załatwić formalności zw. z budową
> - warto postarać się o kredyt póki banki nie dokręcą śruby (tylko te marże nie za fajne)
> I jak już to wszystko zrobimy to jest szansa, że jak sektor budowlany wpadnie w mniejszy czy większy kryzys to będzie można się wybudować w bardziej przewidywalnym budżecie


Raczej ten moment już minął teraz dużo osób się buduje - taki mały bum. Co do banków to marże są wysokie, jak pożyczasz kasę to oprocentowanie masz zmienne przez WIBOR który od 3 lat jest na najniższym poziomie 1,5%. Niedługo raczej wzrośnie więc raty kredytów w PLN wzrosną, Na to bym nie liczył każdy chce zarabiać więcej więc ceny usług muszą rosnąć.

----------


## TeDy1989

> A no widzisz jak się mylisz  
> 25km od Rybnika 140m2 z garażem i do zamieszkania czyli umeblowany 320tys.zl.


Ile lat temu? Bo mi teraz za taką samą powierzchnie plus garaż śpiewają 230 tys za sam SSO, a gdzie tam reszta..

----------


## jaromkv

Dom parterowy pow. fundamentów około 165 m2. Pow.użytkowa plus garaż - 140 m2

Za samą robociznę SSO z obróbką dachu na gotowo - 58 tys. Ceny w Bielsku i znaleźć coś korzystniejszego graniczy z cudem. A widzę, że mieszkasz kawałek dalej.

Ceny idą w górę. Kilkanaście dni temu płaciłem prawie złotówkę więcej za pustak aniżeli kolega niecały rok temu. Trzy dni temu lałem "chudy beton" i poinformowali mnie, że jeszcze po starej cenie. Od nowego tygodnia cena m3 betonu idzie w górę około 14-18 zł za kubik. O stali już nie wspomnę, najtaniej znalazłem za 3200 zł za tonę, a w samym Bielsku nawet 3600 zł usłyszałem.

W domku parterowym też można się nieźle nadziać, zwróć uwagę na powierzchnie zabudowy. Wysokość ścian fundamentowych (czymś to musisz zasypać. Chyba,że będzie płyta) mnie weszło 275 ton wysiewki. Druga sprawa powierzchnia dachu + strop lekki. Będę potrzebował około 22 kubiki drewna (najtaniej 945 zł brutto za kubik) łatwo policzyć ile pójdzie na dach. Do tego dojdą nie przewidziane koszty, których uniknąć się nie da niestety.

----------


## anemonek

> Takie coś się zmieści?
> 
> 
> Nie ma ścian nośnych. 
> 
> drobne zmiany polepszające funkcjonalność:


Elfir, świetnie rozwiązana strefa spiżarnia - kotłownia - toaleta. W oryginalnym projekcie dużo miejsca marnowało się na nieustawny wiatrołap, no i prysznic w pomieszczeniu innym niż wanna jest dużo bardziej funkcjonalny. Trochę szkoda okna w spiżarni, ale dzięki temu będzie bardziej ustawnie, a wiele będzie musiało się tam zmieścić.

----------


## maaszak

> Poczytajcie domza150tysięcy - nie wierzcie w kwoty bo są dawno nieaktualne a i od nowości były optymistyczne i wielu rzeczy nie uwzględniały.


Dokładnie. 150 tys to była wycena samego materiału w 2016. Człowiek twierdzi, że na taką samą realizację, kupując takie same materiały w takich samych ilościach na początku 2018 musi położyć już minimum 170 tys.
Planuję budowę na przyszły rok. Jak tak dalej pójdzie to strach się bać.

----------


## wikises

czesc

----------


## dwiecegly

6 lat temu tez może bym wybudował za 330-350tyś. Teraz dołóż 30-40%

----------


## Elfir

chyba demonizujecie. Wybudowałam większy dom 4 lata temu za 280 tyś.

----------


## Kaizen

> chyba demonizujecie. Wybudowałam większy dom 4 lata temu za 280 tyś.


Jak masz jakieś fakturki czy zapisane ceny, to zadzwoń do składu i popytaj, ile to teraz kosztuje. Zdziwisz się pewnie.

----------


## kaszpir007

> *dom 4 lata temu za 280 tyś*.


No własnie ... 4 lata temu ...

W ubiegłym roku ceny usług zaczęły drastycznie rosnąć. Duża "zaleta" tutaj wprowadzeniu minimalnej stawki godzinowej oraz duży booom budowlany ...

Ceny drastycznie wzrosły ...

Ja budowałem w 2016/2017 i widziałem jak ceny usług i materiałów szybują ..

----------


## Elfir

ale autor część prac chce robić samemu. Ja za wszystko płaciłam wykonawcom. No i dom większy, standard pasywny.

----------


## skil73

> ale autor część prac chce robić samemu. Ja za wszystko płaciłam wykonawcom. No i dom większy, standard pasywny.


Taki mam właśnie zamiar.
Chyba jednak porwę się z tą motyką na słońce  :big grin:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Taki mam właśnie zamiar.
> Chyba jednak porwę się z tą motyką na słońce


Co masz zamiar zrobić samemu? Bo jeżeli malowanie, płytki, panele to małe szanse na wybudowanie w tym budżecie.
Ceny materiałów w tym roku większe no i budujących więcej :smile: . Tera ciężko bez faktury bo i każdy chce umowę o pracę no i ZUS'y poszły w górę.
Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## pandzik

> To w takim razie co proponujecie dla 4 osobowej rodziny + labrador ?
> Jesteśmy otwarci na wasze propozycje.
> Pomóżcie nam wybrać coś rozsądnego bo chyba inaczej nigdy nie zjedziemy z powrotem do kraju.
> A może jakaś parterówka?
> Mamy 8 arów do zagospodarowania.


Piszesz o 120m2 a pokazujesz dom, który po podłodze ma 150m2 plus garaż 20m. Kubatura 680m3! Sam dach pochłonie z 50 tys zł i więcej. 
 Takiego domu nie wybudujesz za 280 tys. No chyba , że na granicy obecnych przepisów ale ani to nie będzie tanie w użytkowaniu ani wygodne.  

Chcesz spróbować tanio to dom piętrowy (nie z poddaszem) o powierzchni zabudowy z 75-80m2. Posadowiony na płycie - mało robót ziemnych. Do tego daszek dwuspadowy o małym nachyleniu. Przemyśleć musisz dobór materiałów. Ja się uparłem na silkę, którego nie ma na rynku, przez co koszt transportu to nawet 35% jego ceny.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ile lat temu? Bo mi teraz za taką samą powierzchnie plus garaż śpiewają 230 tys za sam SSO, a gdzie tam reszta..


A to się trzeba samemu postarać żeby było tanio a nie ręce w kieszeni i "budujcie mi tanio"  :smile: 
Czemu nie zmienisz ściany konstrukcyjnej na tańszy materiał  ?
Gdzie szukałeś ekip  ?
Czy i gdzie szukałeś pokrycia dachu i czemu tak drogo  ?
Takich pytań może być dużo a odpowiedzi wiążą się z konkretnymi tys.zl zaoszczędzonych.

----------


## Bookser

Mój brat na budowę domu przeznaczoną miał podobną kwotę i "metodą gospodarczą" udało mu się zamknąć projekt w kwocie ok 200tys. Spróbuj znaleźć osoby, które znają się na fachu, ale nie posiadają działalności gospodarczej  :wink:  Jeśli możesz liczyć na bezpłatną pomoc rodziny, to uda Ci się znacznie ograniczyć budżet.

----------


## swierol

Taka mała szpileczka i jednocześnie pytanie do osób, które mówią, że za tą kwotę nie da rady i do Pana, które chce się w tej kwocie zmieścić.
Czy budowa domu dla Ciebie to?
a) grodzenie działki na gotowo, stawianie domu w stanie "do zamieszkania", niwelacja wszelkich nie równości po budowie, zagospodarowanie działki w około w trawkę, podjazdy itp, robienie przyłączy-wszystko jednym ciągiem
b)budowa domu w stanie "do zamieszkania" (resztę z podpunktu a już masz, lub na chwilę obecną ogrodzenie, trawka i podjazdy Cię nie interesują)

To może rozwiać pewne wątpliwości

----------


## Arturo72

> Taka mała szpileczka i jednocześnie pytanie do osób, które mówią, że za tą kwotę nie da rady i do Pana, które chce się w tej kwocie zmieścić.
> Czy budowa domu dla Ciebie to?
> a) grodzenie działki na gotowo, stawianie domu w stanie "do zamieszkania", niwelacja wszelkich nie równości po budowie, zagospodarowanie działki w około w trawkę, podjazdy itp, robienie przyłączy-wszystko jednym ciągiem
> b)budowa domu w stanie "do zamieszkania" (resztę z podpunktu a już masz, lub na chwilę obecną ogrodzenie, trawka i podjazdy Cię nie interesują)
> 
> To może rozwiać pewne wątpliwości


 To dodam główkę do tej szpileczki   :wink: 
Oczywiście,że rozmawiamy o całościowym punkcie A,łącznie z trawka czy podjazdami wykostkowanymi. 
Ja z mieszkania zabrałem jedynie meble do sypialni i...pralkę i lodówkę. 
Reszta nowka sztuka nie smigana   :smile: 

Ale...ekipę do SSO miałem spod Radomia,styro zamawialem w Gdańsku,silikaty spod Kielc,wiezbe z Podhala,dachówkę z Pszczyny a jedynie drobne i tanie pierdolki z okolicznych składów budowlanych.
Za to malowalem wlasnymi rękami,kafelkarz znajomy,tak samo jak tynk zewnętrzny i sufity podwieszane.

----------


## swierol

> To dodam główkę do tej szpileczki  
> Oczywiście,że rozmawiamy o całościowym punkcie A,łącznie z trawka czy podjazdami wykostkowanymi. 
> Ja z mieszkania zabrałem jedynie meble do sypialni i...pralkę i lodówkę. 
> Reszta nowka sztuka nie smigana  
> 
> Ale...ekipę do SSO miałem spod Radomia,styro zamawialem w Gdańsku,silikaty spod Kielc,wiezbe z Podhala,dachówkę z Pszczyny a jedynie drobne i tanie pierdolki z okolicznych składów budowlanych.
> Za to malowalem wlasnymi rękami,kafelkarz znajomy,tak samo jak tynk zewnętrzny i sufity podwieszane.


Arturo chciałem Ci wysłać PW ale nie moge. A mam jutro wolną sobotę. Jak cos to napisz [email protected]

----------


## tkaczor123

> To dodam główkę do tej szpileczki  
> Oczywiście,że rozmawiamy o całościowym punkcie A,łącznie z trawka czy podjazdami wykostkowanymi. 
> Ja z mieszkania zabrałem jedynie meble do sypialni i...pralkę i lodówkę. 
> Reszta nowka sztuka nie smigana  
> 
> Ale...ekipę do SSO miałem spod Radomia,styro zamawialem w Gdańsku,silikaty spod Kielc,wiezbe z Podhala,dachówkę z Pszczyny a jedynie drobne i tanie pierdolki z okolicznych składów budowlanych.
> Za to malowalem wlasnymi rękami,kafelkarz znajomy,tak samo jak tynk zewnętrzny i sufity podwieszane.


Ile cię kosztował stan do zamieszkania łącznie z zagospodarowaniem terenu i kostką i kiedy to było?
Autor chce się zmieścić w 280 tyś co na dzień dzisiejszy jest nie możliwe.
Ja robiłem prawie wszystko sam z pomocą wujka nie płacąc ekipą, materiały po znajomości taniej niż dla przeciętnego "szaraczka".
Teraz będę bawił się w brukarza następna umiejętność :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo chciałem Ci wysłać PW ale nie moge. A mam jutro wolną sobotę. Jak cos to napisz [email protected]


Napisze   :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ile cię kosztował stan do zamieszkania łącznie z zagospodarowaniem terenu i kostką i kiedy to było?
> Autor chce się zmieścić w 280 tyś co na dzień dzisiejszy jest nie możliwe.
> Ja robiłem prawie wszystko sam z pomocą wujka nie płacąc ekipą, materiały po znajomości taniej niż dla przeciętnego "szaraczka".
> Teraz będę bawił się w brukarza następna umiejętność


320tys.zl łącznie z meblami i zabezpieczeniami na szkody(36tys.zl),oczywiście z podjazdami i tarasami ale bez ogrodzenia frontowego,którego do dzisiaj nie mam  :wink: 
Sam jedynie malowalem,kleilem styro na zewnątrz,robiłem sufity podwieszane a i WM to moje wykonanie,kominek też   :wink:  Zielenina także nasza robota   :smile: 
Reszta to prace zlecone. 
No było to z 5 lat temu  :wink: 

Być może niezbyt dokładnie szukałeś a może drogie rozwiązania  ? Moja dachówka z rynnami czyli Stodo12 w promieniu 200km była wyceniana od 16tys.zl do 22tys.zl a w najbliższym składzie budowlanym 19tys.zl i to po upustach czyli "taniej" niż dla szaraczka  :wink:  czyli tyle samo ile z Warszawy z dostawą ..a tysiaczek do tysiaczka uzbiera się nawet kilkadziesiąt tys.zl bo tego typu rzeczy w domu jest mnóstwo.

A że jestem "ogólnopolski" to styro pod płytę,na elewację  i strop kupowałem w Gdańsku(jakieś 600km ode mnie),mat.na ściany spod Kielc,więźba z Podhala,tynki wewn.tez z Podhala,ekipa do SSO spod Wawy i to było wszystko tańsze niż na miejscu.
Czyli przepis na tanie budowanie,szukać   :big grin:

----------


## swierol

> hej


Cześć?

----------


## admiralbar

> Ile cię kosztował stan do zamieszkania łącznie z zagospodarowaniem terenu i kostką i kiedy to było?


A ile by kosztował samochód taki, żeby gdzieś pojechać, nie psuł się za bardzo i był  komfortowy dla 4 osób.
Kolego to pytanie o koszty to tak nie na miejscy bo nie da się odnieść kiedyś do dzisiaj - zobacz ile kosztuje teraz stal, styropian, robicizna a ile było 2-3 lata temu

----------


## tilnen

A ja myślę, że wszystko zależy ile inwestor da radę zrobić samemu. Jeśli samemu zrobić wszystko poza dachem, tynkami i wylewkami  + szukanie materiałów po całej Polsce gdzie taniej to do wprowadzki da radę te 280-300 tyś nawet w pierwotnym projekcie z garażem. 
Sam zaczynam budowę za chwilkę, ale dość dokładnie oszacowaliśmy z kierownikiem budowy koszty i za dom 170m2 PU z poddaszem użytkowym + garaż dwustanowiskowy + kotłownia, sciany solbet strop monolit, ogrzewanie gazem, WM, dachówka cementowa na deskowaniu, podłogówka 100% wyszło około 450-460 tyś - bez jednak ogrodzenia (tylko siatka leśna), meblowania i wykończenia drugiej łazienki. Założenie jednak, że sam zrobię stan zero i całą wykończeniówkę...w wykończeniówce jest klucz bo jak sama nazwa wskazuje można się "wykończyć" finansowo. Nie szaleć ze złotymi klamkami, co się łatwo da wymienić odpuścić i kupić tańsze co da się odsunąć na później to odsunąć.

Mówicie o wzroście cen za materiały. Ok zdrożało, zgadzam się ale procentowo to najbardziej poszły ceny robocizny w górę. Niektórzy to już w ogóle oszaleli. Np. liczą za metr murowania z bloczka komórkowego 40 zł z metra. Najprostszy w murowaniu materiał, najlżejszy, równy, muruje się na klej, prosty w obróbce...xella wylicza, że metr ściany muruje się 0,6 roboczogodziny. Inne bloczki na rynku są ciut większe więc będzie jeszcze szybciej ale uprośćmy, że nadal jest to 0,6 roboczogodziny. 40 zł / 0,6 = 67 zł!!! Jestem informatykiem a tyle nie zarabiam za godzinę (w Warszawie) a murowanie to nie "rocket science". Chyba jednak pomyliłem się przy wyborze zawodu...
Tak jak pisałem prawdziwa oszczędność na budowie to praca własna. 

Mam jeszcze takiego małego tipsa:
Policz sobie też sobie koszt wykonania ścian fundamentowych lanych samodzielnie kontra murowanie z bloczków + robocizna. Zakładając, że deski z szalowania zostaną na strop albo dach to wychodzi sporo taniej samemu zrobić deskowanie i wylać ściany z gruchy niż brać paproka do roboty z bloczków. Warunkiem jest też to aby nie było piwnicy i wysoko wyniesionego budynku bo wtedy niestety takie ściany trzeba dodatkowo zbroić i już tak tanie nie jest.

----------


## dwiecegly

Odpowiadajać na pytanie z tytułu wątku: TAK
Jak nie masz pol bańki to nie zaczynaj bo domków stsojących od dłuższego czasu w stanie SSO lub SSZ widać bardzo dużo w okolicy, mam nawet jeden taki prawie za płotem. Ludzie mają różne marzenia ale rzeczywistość boli.

----------


## Myjk

Nie wiem skąd te ceny SSO 320 tys. Ja postawiłem w zeszłym roku SSO z silki, dom piętrowy 230m2 z dachami 350m2 (deskowanie z papą ale jeszcze bez pokrycia) i z niecką basenową w ogrodzie  :big tongue:  za 190 tys. BRUTTO. NIC sam nie robiłem, tylko ekipami.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

*Myjk* 
- nikt, absolutnie nie może tego kwestionować ! ale dla przykładu mój Inwestor ( Śląsk ) dostaje wyceny od różnych firm dla SSO na kwoty +/- 500 tys.BRUTTO
dom na płycie, parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem, na planie prostokąta, 230m2 P.U., działka płaska bez problemów, jakiś dodatkowych prac ziemnych ..
- inny z moich Inwestorów za same fundamenty dostaje wyceny +/- 300 tys.zł - ALE dom na skarpie, fundamenty skomplikowane, dużo prac ziemnych
- wydaje mi się, że jest ograniczona ilość dobrych "ekip" budowlanych, te mają rozplanowany grafik na najbliższe miesiące, stąd kwoty podwyższone wyceny ... tak się domyślam  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

> *Myjk* 
> - nikt, absolutnie nie może tego kwestionować ! ale dla przykładu mój Inwestor ( Śląsk ) dostaje wyceny od różnych firm dla SSO na kwoty +/- 500 tys.BRUTTO
> dom na płycie, parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem, na planie prostokąta, 230m2 P.U., działka płaska bez problemów, jakiś dodatkowych prac ziemnych ..
> - inny z moich Inwestorów za same fundamenty dostaje wyceny +/- 300 tys.zł - ALE dom na skarpie, fundamenty skomplikowane, dużo prac ziemnych
> - wydaje mi się, że jest ograniczona ilość dobrych "ekip" budowlanych, te mają rozplanowany grafik na najbliższe miesiące, stąd kwoty podwyższone wyceny ... tak się domyślam


Brałem dla porównania wyceny od firm robocizna z materiałem, licząc na niższe kwoty dzięki VAT8% za materiały, na SSO 250 tys. zł netto. Tymczasem ja brutto z VAT23% postawiłem o 50 tys. taniej. I podkreślam ponownie, nic tam nie robiłem samodzielnie tak jak ma w planach autor wątku.

----------


## Papucy

I warto podpisywać umowy tak aby cena była czarno na białym . Ja popełniłem ten błąd i mam 50 zł za metr położenia płytek a w styczniu umiałem się z gościem na 40 zł. 

U mnie 233k SSZ (150m po podłogach bez garażu ) gotowe wszystkie instalacje tynki i wylewki ( bez jednostek PC i reku )  z własnej pracy ; styro na podłogach alarm,TV/ internet.

----------


## Papucy

> Brałem dla porównania wyceny od firm robocizna z materiałem, licząc na niższe kwoty dzięki VAT8% za materiały, na SSO 250 tys. zł netto. Tymczasem ja brutto z VAT23% postawiłem o 50 tys. taniej. I podkreślam ponownie, nic tam nie robiłem samodzielnie tak jak ma w planach autor wątku.


U mnie podobnie najniższa oferta z materiałem to 180k za SSO wyszło 137K(11k zwróciła kopalnia za dodatkowe wzmocnienia)ja mam Porotherm strop monolit dachówka ceramiczna

----------


## bogtin

hej

----------


## swierol

> Nie wiem skąd te ceny SSO 320 tys. Ja postawiłem w zeszłym roku SSO z silki, dom piętrowy 230m2 z dachami 350m2 (deskowanie z papą ale jeszcze bez pokrycia) i z niecką basenową w ogrodzie  za 190 tys. BRUTTO. NIC sam nie robiłem, tylko ekipami.


Umocniłeś mnie w wierze, że można. A jak czytam posty np te nad Twoim co mi sie nóż otwiera  :wink:

----------


## marcin225

Wszystko zależy gdzie się mieszka, im bardziej na wschód tym taniej. U mnie za samą robociznę SSO 100 tyś + vat i to była najtańsza oferta z 4  :smile:  Rekordzista ponad 130 zaśpiewał.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie wiem skąd te ceny SSO 320 tys. Ja postawiłem w zeszłym roku SSO z silki, dom piętrowy 230m2 z dachami 350m2 (deskowanie z papą ale jeszcze bez pokrycia) i z niecką basenową w ogrodzie  za 190 tys. BRUTTO. NIC sam nie robiłem, tylko ekipami.


Tak patrzę na Twój arkusz i czy nie wypadł Ci z wyliczeń dach?

Ten "prąd" to opłata do ZE czy dla elektryka za erbetkę? Bo na obydwie rzeczy nie wystarczy.

Ja mam takie pozycje, których nie uwzględniłeś w samej papierkologii:
opłata za wypis i wyrys z PZP
opł.za wydanie warunków przyłączenia wody
warunki geotechniczne
wypis z rejestru gruntów
Przyłączenie prądu – ryczałt
projekt przyłącza wodociągowego
przyłączenie wody na działce

Szambo za 600zł?

Stan zero "obskoczyłeś" 20t piasku? Pisałeś o przebojach i kosztach. Czym zasypałeś wywieziony urobek, bo nie widzę takiej pozycji w zestawieniu? U mnie roboty ziemne (razem z dowiezionym piachem do zasypania i do murowania ściany fundamentowej, obsadzenie szamba, wykop pod przyłącza, - generalnie wszystko, co zapłaciłem do firmy dysponującej materiałami sypkimi, cieżarówkami i koparko-ładowark) wyszły 8100 zł.

Coś mi wygląda, że o wielu kosztach zapomniałeś.

Spisuję każdą złotówkę, nawet drobiazgi (np. pozycji <10zł w tej chwili mam 8 ). Do stanu SSO (włącznie z formalnościami, przyłączami, projektem itp) wyszło mi 162 436,25 zł. A mam ledwo 115m2 i bez basenu. I owszem, mogłem zaoszczędzić. Np. jest w tym odwiert próbny studni głębinowej 450zł - ale wody nie było więc musiałem podłączyć wodociąg.

----------


## pandzik

> Umocniłeś mnie w wierze, że można. A jak czytam posty np te nad Twoim co mi sie nóż otwiera


Mój dom wyjdzie w stanie SSO ok 140-145 tys brutto, liczę już z opaską drenażem i instal odgromową z uziomem. Płyta, silka, wiązary, dachówka ceramiczna bądź cementowa.Myślę, że i szambo się w tym zmieści.  Nie mam robocizny jeszcze na pokrycie dachu, ale zakładam, że w 15 tys na pokrycie z robicizną (dach 115m2) sie zmieszczę.

Wyceny na całość SSO miałem w granicach 190-220 tys. netto

----------


## Myjk

Ale znowu nudzisz Kaizen. Popatrz dokładnie 5k jest za wykopki i wywóz oraz 6,5k za przywóz piachu na zasyp fundamentu. Poza tym w arkuszu jest 165 brutto a ja napisałem 190 jakbyś nie zauważył, czyli 25 więcej, w tym niecka którą nie wszyscy robią, i ja mam dom 230m2 piętrowy 350m2 dachu, a nie jak tu omawiany 120m2 z poddaszem użytkowym... Muszę tam uzupełnić trochę o dachu ale mam notoryczną awersję do papierów a jeśli mnie wyszlo z górką tyle, to 120 nie wyjdzie drożej. I na koniec, od kiedy się szambo liczy do SSO DOMU? Chcesz mi powiedzieć że bez szamba nie da się zrobić SSO? Bo ja mam zamiar nawet zamnąć dom bdz szamba.

----------


## Pod

A co wy z tym SSO ? Przecież to 1/3 drogi. Gość chce wykonczyć dom w tych niestety smiesznych pieniadzach jak na dzisiejsze koszty robocizny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale znowu nudzisz Kaizen.


Detale i liczby są nudne. Ale bez dokładnego ich ogarnięcia nie da się policzyć kosztów. A potem inwestorzy, którzy liczą dokładnie się dziwią, że tak się budowa rozjeżdża z przewidywaniami, a ci co nie spisują na bieżąco dokładnie wydatków rozpalają nadzieję przyszłych inwestorów na tanie budowanie.




> Popatrz dokładnie 5k jest za wykopki i wywóz oraz 6,5k za przywóz piachu na zasyp fundamentu.


Teraz widzę, że jest - ale nie 6,5K, a 5K za koparę i przywóz piachu. Tanio Ci wyszło. Mnie piach do zasypania kosztował 3,5K zł + 750zł koparka. Czyli niby tylko 750zł drożej Ci wyszło? A u mnie nie zostało wywiezione nic. Z wewnątrz fundamentów tylko humus został przeniesiony na zewnątrz fundamentu.




> Poza tym w arkuszu jest 165 brutto a ja napisałem 190 jakbyś nie zauważył, czyli 25 więcej,


Czyli całe nic, jak uwzględnić, że nie ma tu więźby, dachu, projektu i wielu innych rzeczy. Powtórzę też, że ja tu wliczyłem wszystko, co było potrzebne by dotrzeć do tego momentu (za wyjątkiem kosztu działki).




> Muszę tam uzupełnić trochę o dachu ale mam notoryczną awersję do papierów,


I z czego uzupełnisz? Z pamięci? Czy jednak masz zamiłowanie do papierków, i na wszystko masz kwitek?
Ja na bieżąco wpisuję każdy drobiazg bo wiem, że dużo potem umyka. A jest tego taka masa, że robi różnicę. Dla przykładu raz zamówiłem 1,4t cementu. A potem kilka razy na worki. Razem wyszło mi 2,3t cementu. I to wszystko na murowanie ścian fundamentowych, pod pierwszą warstwę muru i na dwa słupy lane  z betoniarki. A u Ciebie niby razem z niecką poszło 2t?




> a jeśli mnie wyszlo z górką tyle, to 120 nie wyjdzie drożej.


To, co zapłaciłeś rok temu ma się nijak do tego, co zapłaci inwestor startujący za rok.





> I na koniec, od kiedy się szambo liczy do SSO DOMU? Chcesz mi powiedzieć że bez szamba nie da się zrobić SSO? Bo ja mam zamiar nawet zamnąć dom bdz szamba.


Czyli pozycja za 600 zł to nie szambo? To co? Bo mnie tu kwota zdziwiła.
Tak samo mnie dziwi, że za mapę do celów projektowych geodeta wziął od Ciebie tylko 120zł. Mnie geodeta skroił z 700zł.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie wiem skąd te ceny SSO 320 tys. Ja postawiłem w zeszłym roku SSO z silki, dom piętrowy 230m2 z dachami 350m2 (deskowanie z papą ale jeszcze bez pokrycia) i z niecką basenową w ogrodzie  za 190 tys. BRUTTO. NIC sam nie robiłem, tylko ekipami.


Mój SSO+ bo na płycie kosztował mnie 137tys.zl z plyta i zabezpieczeniami na szkody ok.36tys.zl.
Czyli do wprowadzenia +180tys.zl... 



> No i małe podsumowanie kosztowe:
> *I etap*
> -płyta fundamentowa *55000zł*
> 
> *II etap*
> -stal 300kg dokupione-900zł
> -klej-980zł
> -zaprawa-200zł
> -silikaty-10000zł
> ...







> Kolejne podsumowanie kosztowe:
> do etapu powyżej *85780zł* a dalej:
> 
> *III etap*
> -więźba+strop-11tys.zł
> -dachówka+orynnowanie+folia-19tys.zl
> -gwoździe+kątowniki-1tys.zł
> -komin+obróbka-3,5tys.zł
> -blachy na pas nadrynnowy i podrynnowy-0,8tys.zł
> ...

----------


## Arturo72

> *Myjk* 
> - nikt, absolutnie nie może tego kwestionować ! ale dla przykładu mój Inwestor ( Śląsk ) dostaje wyceny od różnych firm dla SSO na kwoty +/- 500 tys.BRUTTO
> dom na płycie, parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem, na planie prostokąta, 230m2 P.U., działka płaska bez problemów, jakiś dodatkowych prac ziemnych ..
> - inny z moich Inwestorów za same fundamenty dostaje wyceny +/- 300 tys.zł - ALE dom na skarpie, fundamenty skomplikowane, dużo prac ziemnych
> - wydaje mi się, że jest ograniczona ilość dobrych "ekip" budowlanych, te mają rozplanowany grafik na najbliższe miesiące, stąd kwoty podwyższone wyceny ... tak się domyślam


Domyślam się,że wyceny są razem z materiałem a to dla kogoś kto chce budować tanio jest nie do przyjęcia bo właśnie wyjdzie tak drogo.
Ekipa to pieprzy bo to nie jej kasa i wejdzie do pierwszego z brzegu najbliższego składu budowlanego i kupi jak leci bez względu na ceny sciemniajac,że tam jest duży upust.
Ja za samą robocizne na SSO dostawalem wyceny od 30 do 70tys.zl,wyslalem ok kilkadziesiąt zapytań.
W końcu wstawiłem ogłoszenie na oferie i tam się licytowali. 
Wybrałem ekipę za 36tys.zl.
Ale to już na ok.rok przed rozpoczęciem budowy. 
Materiały to inna historia bo szukałem po całej Polsce + allegro   :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Brałem dla porównania wyceny od firm robocizna z materiałem, licząc na niższe kwoty dzięki VAT8% za materiały, na SSO 250 tys. zł netto. Tymczasem ja brutto z VAT23% postawiłem o 50 tys. taniej. I podkreślam ponownie, nic tam nie robiłem samodzielnie tak jak ma w planach autor wątku.


O dokładnie tak jest.

----------


## marcin225

> Domyślam się,że wyceny są razem z materiałem a to dla kogoś kto chce budować tanio jest nie do przyjęcia bo właśnie wyjdzie tak drogo.
> Ekipa to pieprzy bo to nie jej kasa i wejdzie do pierwszego z brzegu najbliższego składu budowlanego i kupi jak leci bez względu na ceny sciemniajac,że tam jest duży upust.
> Ja za samą robocizne na SSO dostawalem wyceny od 30 do 70tys.zl,wyslalem ok kilkadziesiąt zapytań.
> W końcu wstawiłem ogłoszenie na oferie i tam się licytowali. 
> Wybrałem ekipę za 36tys.zl.
> Ale to już na ok.rok przed rozpoczęciem budowy. 
> Materiały to inna historia bo szukałem po całej Polsce + allegro


Ty się budowałeś lata temu gdzie był całkiem inne ceny i realia. Nie musisz ich podawać bo to nic nie wnosi. Realne to są ceny ludzi którzy się dopiero co budować zaczęli. Na oferie to sobie możesz wstawiać teraz, nikt już się prawie nie zgłasza bo i po co jak sami się inwestorzy zgłaszają i to wykonawca cene dyktuje.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ty się budowałeś lata temu gdzie był całkiem inne ceny i realia. Nie musisz ich podawać bo to nic nie wnosi. Realne to są ceny ludzi którzy się dopiero co budować zaczęli. Na oferie to sobie możesz wstawiać teraz, nikt już się prawie nie zgłasza bo i po co jak sami się inwestorzy zgłaszają i to wykonawca cene dyktuje.


Wykonawca cenę dyktuje ale to inwestor wybiera spośród kilkudziesięciu ofert. 
Ceny materiałów wbrew pozorom nie podrożały aż tyle od 6 lat.
Tona stali kosztowała mnie 3tys.zl dzisiaj jest podobnie. 
To samo z silikatem,6 lat temu 1m2 sciany kosztował mnie 36zl A dzisiaj 40zl:
http://allegro.pl/cegla-silikatowa-t...291091967.html
Też kupowałem na allegro.
Podobnie dachówki podobna cena jak 6 lat temu:
http://allegro.pl/dachowka-tondach-s...230982342.html
Również szukałem na allegro.

----------


## marcin225

> Wykonawca cenę dyktuje ale to inwestor wybiera spośród kilkudziesięciu ofert.


Chyba oszalałeś  :big grin:  Zazwyczaj to odpowiedź dostaniesz raptem od kilku... I wszystkie drogie, jedne do przesady inne znośnie ale wciąż drogo. A jeszcze wypadałoby wziąć kogoś sprawdzonego z dobrymi opiniami... To do tych już musisz prawie, że na kolanach się zgłaszać, wydzwaniać, przypominać się i MOŻE po jakimś czasie podadzą cenę bo zwykle są zarobieni na rok do przodu i wyceniają w niedziele.  Tak wygląda dzisiejsza rzeczywistość niestety. Są to bardzo złe czasy dla inwestorów.

----------


## Arturo72

> Chyba oszalałeś  Zazwyczaj to odpowiedź dostaniesz raptem od kilku... I wszystkie drogie, jedne do przesady inne znośnie ale wciąż drogo. A jeszcze wypadałoby wziąć kogoś sprawdzonego z dobrymi opiniami... To do tych już musisz prawie, że na kolanach się zgłaszać, wydzwaniać, przypominać się i MOŻE po jakimś czasie podadzą cenę bo zwykle są zarobieni na rok do przodu i wyceniają w niedziele.  Tak wygląda dzisiejsza rzeczywistość niestety. Są to bardzo złe czasy dla inwestorów.


Ale identyczna rzeczywistość była jak ja się budowalem. 
Ale tak jak mówisz,ja szukalem ekipy na rok do przodu.
Oczywistym jest,że dobre ekipy mają plany na dużo do przodu i jak rzucą cenę na już to musi być kosmiczna ale tak jest ze wszystkim jak chce się na już.

----------


## kemot_p

> Ale tak jak mówisz,ja szukalem ekipy na rok do przodu.
> Oczywistym jest,że dobre ekipy mają plany na dużo do przodu i jak rzucą cenę na już to musi być kosmiczna ale tak jest ze wszystkim jak chce się na już.


Ja w sobotę dogadałem się z majstrem na budowę domu. Start marzec/kwiecień 2019. Zależało mi na ekipie, która ma doświadczenie w robieniu lanego (ceramicznego) stropu nad poddaszem, więc wybór ekip miałem ograniczony. W jaki sposób zabezpieczyłeś z nimi termin? Umowa? Zadatek? A może jakaś inna forma?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Arturo72

> W jaki sposób zabezpieczyłeś z nimi termin? Umowa? Zadatek? A może jakaś inna forma?
> Pozdrawiam.


Oczywiście podpisałem umowę z punktem,w którym było zastrzeżone odszkodowanie w przypadku rezygnacji ze strony wykonawcy. A jako inwestor dałem zadatek na poczet umowy 1000zl z tego co pamiętam. 
Wszystko odbyło się bez zarzutu czyli aż do końca SSO.

----------


## pandzik

> Wykonawca cenę dyktuje ale to inwestor wybiera spośród kilkudziesięciu ofert. 
> Ceny materiałów wbrew pozorom nie podrożały aż tyle od 6 lat.
> Tona stali kosztowała mnie 3tys.zl dzisiaj jest podobnie. 
> To samo z silikatem,6 lat temu 1m2 sciany kosztował mnie 36zl A dzisiaj 40zl:
> http://allegro.pl/cegla-silikatowa-t...291091967.html
> Też kupowałem na allegro.
> Podobnie dachówki podobna cena jak 6 lat temu:
> http://allegro.pl/dachowka-tondach-s...230982342.html
> Również szukałem na allegro.


Na Oferii z marszu, przy zmianie ekipy dostałem 4 oferty/  

Co do tych silikatów, to to jest pustak a nie bloczek silikatowy.    Najtańszy przykład wziąłeś dla potwierdzenia swoich słów. Nieładnie   :smile:  40zł za metr ściany, no może z 8ki - to sie zgodze. Wychodzi 80 zł. Chyba ze mieszkasz pod fabryka i akurat trafisz na czas kiedy w ogóle silikat jest dostepny.

Zapłaciłem 4.22zł brutto za pełny bloczek NP18 z transportem dwoma ciężarówkami i dalej 4 hds'ami.

----------


## Arturo72

> Na Oferii z marszu, przy zmianie ekipy dostałem 4 oferty/  
> 
> Co do tych silikatów, to to jest pustak a nie bloczek silikatowy.    Najtańszy przykład wziąłeś dla potwierdzenia swoich słów. Nieładnie   40zł za metr ściany, no może z 8ki - to sie zgodze. Wychodzi 80 zł. Chyba ze mieszkasz pod fabryka i akurat trafisz na czas kiedy w ogóle silikat jest dostepny.
> 
> Zapłaciłem 4.22zł brutto za pełny bloczek NP18 z transportem dwoma ciężarówkami i dalej 4 hds'ami.


Pełny bloczek jest tańszy niż z otworami. Skąd kupowałes ?
Z allegro ? Pytałeś się tam o cenę ? Bo ja kupiłem z allegro od gościa spod Kielc i właśnie w podobnej cenie jak obecnie z transportem bezpośrednio z Kluczy czyli z fabryki grupysilikaty.
Na Śląsku najtaniej silikat był w Wodzislawiu ale i tak znacznie drożej niż z allegro.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5090216
Na archiwum allegro można znaleźć tą aukcję   :wink:

----------


## pandzik

> Pełny bloczek jest tańszy niż z otworami. (..)


Aha. Dobrze. Na tym skończmy.

Dodałbym jeszcze, że jego transport też jest tańszy bo jest cięższy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Aha. Dobrze. Na tym skończmy.
> 
> Dodałbym jeszcze, że jego transport też jest tańszy bo jest cięższy.


Jeśli kupowałes na pobliskim składzie budowlanym to koszt transportu praktycznie podwójny bo z fabryki na skład i ze składu do Ciebie. To też robi cenę.
I jak z tym allegro ?

----------


## Pod

Kilkadziesiąt ofert z oferii ... heh dobre żarty. Tak było kilka lat temu. Jak sie zglosi jedna dwie ekipy to bedzie wszystko. To bedą przypadkowi ludzie zaczynajacy przygodę bo normlane ekipy nie maja czasu chodzić po oferiach a terminy maja na 2019.

----------


## pandzik

Ale co z allegro...qfa facet. Miesiac temu byly ze 3 firmy. Wiekszosc nie obsługiwała Śląska. 
Znalazlem goscia na OlX za troszke mniejsza cene ale musisz ODEBRAC 55 ton silikatow na budowie. Nie kazdy tak moze budowac. Materialu nie. Sytuacja jest dynamiczna. Miesiac temu nie bylo nigdzie Porothermu i welny. Silikatow dalej jak na lekarswto. Musze sie rozgladac nad materialem na pietro.

Co z tego ze kuoisz na allegro. Gdzie zrzucisz 55 ton materialu na waskiej dzialce? 30m od płyty? Beda latac robotnicy z bloczkami kazdy po 20kg? Kupilem przez duza hurtownie. Material zwiezli do siebie i trzymają. Nie ma problemu z tym, ze mialem poslizg, wymiane ekipy. Caly czas czesc trzymaja. Domowilem 8ki, juz jada z katowix do gliwic i przyjada hdsem z reszta materialu.
Na allegro masz ceny loco prodycent. Nie rob takich rzeczy, ze ludzie kupia silikaty za 40zl za metr2. Wprowadzasz ludzi w blad. Nie wiem skad u Ciebie taki nacisk na to ze wszystko jest tak tanio i syper hiper dostepne. 
Za 40 palet zaplacilem 12800zl. W tym dwa transporty ciezarowkami po 700zl i 4hdsy po 200zl. 800zl za jakies rozwalone palety. Moze je wezmą moze nie. Liczyles je do ceny 2zl za pustak czy kupujacy bedzie nosil je na budowę w reklamowce z "loco producent".

Nie kazdy mieszka przy hurtowni ktora ma material i jest dostepny. 40zl za metr silki18cm to nie jest realna suma.

Delej pełny jest tańszy od pustaka czy juz przemyslales sprawe?

----------


## fotohobby

> Pełny bloczek jest tańszy niż z otworami. Skąd kupowałes ?


Nie jest.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale co z allegro...qfa facet. Miesiac temu byly ze 3 firmy. Wiekszosc nie obsługiwała Śląska. 
> Znalazlem goscia na OlX za troszke mniejsza cene ale musisz ODEBRAC 55 ton silikatow na budowie. Nie kazdy tak moze budowac. Materialu nie. Sytuacja jest dynamiczna. Miesiac temu nie bylo nigdzie Porothermu i welny. Silikatow dalej jak na lekarswto. Musze sie rozgladac nad materialem na pietro.
> 
> Co z tego ze kuoisz na allegro. Gdzie zrzucisz 55 ton materialu na waskiej dzialce? 30m od płyty? Beda latac robotnicy z bloczkami kazdy po 20kg? Kupilem przez duza hurtownie. Material zwiezli do siebie i trzymają. Nie ma problemu z tym, ze mialem poslizg, wymiane ekipy. Caly czas czesc trzymaja. Domowilem 8ki, juz jada z katowix do gliwic i przyjada hdsem z reszta materialu.
> Na allegro masz ceny loco prodycent. Nie rob takich rzeczy, ze ludzie kupia silikaty za 40zl za metr2. Wprowadzasz ludzi w blad. Nie wiem skad u Ciebie taki nacisk na to ze wszystko jest tak tanio i syper hiper dostepne. 
> Za 40 palet zaplacilem 12800zl. W tym dwa transporty ciezarowkami po 700zl i 4hdsy po 200zl. 800zl za jakies rozwalone palety. Moze je wezmą moze nie. Liczyles je do ceny 2zl za pustak czy kupujacy bedzie nosil je na budowę w reklamowce z "loco producent".
> 
> Nie kazdy mieszka przy hurtowni ktora ma material i jest dostepny. 40zl za metr silki18cm to nie jest realna suma.
> 
> Delej pełny jest tańszy od pustaka czy juz przemyslales sprawe?





> Bloczki silikatowe również zakupione,w poniedziałek dostawa,w sumie trzy kursy:
> Silikat N24-1152szt-64m2
> Siliktat N18-2112szt-117m2
> Silikat N12-1024szt-57m2
> Koszt z dowozem 10,8tys.zł


Gość nazywał się "Chrabaszcz",miał później miał na forum swój "epizod".
Transporty były połączone z inną budową.
Silikaty kupiłem na długo przed zapotrzebowaniem na nie.
Rozmieszczenie  ?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ale co z allegro...qfa facet.


Jakiś czas temu przez to przechodziłem ...

Na Allegro silikaty są tanie , ale to cena bez transportu i tutaj transport jest często bardzo drogi..

Wiem , bo pisałem do każdego co oferował w super cenie silikaty i później okazywało się że potrzebuje 4 Tiry i że z "najbliższej" fabryki to około 800-1200zł za 1Tira + muszę mieć jeszcze kogoś kto mi to rozładuje z Tira ...

I wtedy po doliczeniu tych opłat wychodziło że ten tani materiał wychodził tyle co z lokalnej hurtowni która miała bardzo drogo ..

Bloczki NP18 były w cenie niemalże takiej jak N24. Bloczki N18 były tańsze od NP18 i to sporo.

Ja przypadkowo znalazłem producenta "niedaleko mnie" (najbliżej bo "tylko" chyba 120km w jedną stronę) i zadzwoniłem bezpośrednio do fabryki i opisałem moją "historię" i się zlitowano i brałem bezpośrednio z fabryki i z ich transportem w cenie mocno "promocyjnej" ...
Choć tanio nie było , to i tak sporo taniej niż na Allegro (chodzi o transport).

Na początku chciałem dać N24 , ale potem zmieniłem na N18 i trochę był tańszy transport i koszt m2 mury  :smile:

----------


## Myjk

Kaizen, upierdliwy jesteś do bólu, a mnie ze złamaną ręką nie chce się pitolić -- mimo tego ostatni raz się poświęcę. Wpisane szambo było wykonane jako forma sławojki do domku letniskowego, to dwa kręgi i ręczne kopanie, dlatego taka a nie inna cena. Będzie skasowane albo przerobione na deszczówkę. Ponownie czytaj dokładniej, wykopki z wywozem i przywozem łącznie kosztowały mnie 11,5 tys. po ostrych negocjacjach, bo powinno to normalnie kosztować 3-5 tys. (z basenem). Dalej 15 tys. zapłaciłem za więźbę, DESKOWANIE i papę na 350m2 dachów. 10 tys. robocizna, ale jest spieprzone i niechlujnie wykonane, więc jeszcze nie wiem czy dopłacę te 2 tys. zł do 8 zapłaconych w zeszłym roku. Do tego naturalnie jeszcze pokrycie, co zaznaczyłem wcześniej, 7 tys. 380m2 blachy z duperelami i rynnami około 15. I owszem, mam to w papierach wszystko, tylko nie lubię w nich grzebać. Na koniec należy zaznaczyć, że część z zakupów można dostać z VAT 8% (na przykład dekarz tak daje wszystko), albo nawet dostać w cenie netto (na przykład drewno) -- ale ja dla takich co muszą mieć faktury podaję zawsze ceny brutto 23%. Co Tobie z cementem robili że poszło tak dużo nie wiem, ale te akurat pozycje były uzupełniane przeze mnie na bieżąco i raczej nic nie pominąłem.

Ps. za m2 muru z silki 24 płaciłem 67 zł po 4,50 za bloczek, w tym roku ceny się nie zmieniły, sprawdzałem ostatnio dla kumpla w moim składzie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ps. za m2 muru z silki 24 płaciłem 67 zł po 4,50 za bloczek, w tym roku ceny się nie zmieniły, sprawdzałem ostatnio dla kumpla w moim składzie.


Jakieś przeciwwskazania były co do zastosowania 18cm ?

----------


## Myjk

> Jakieś przeciwwskazania były co do zastosowania 18cm ?


Za późno się zorientowałem (szwagier dał w projekcie porotherm 25), a potem stwierdziłem, że w sumie przecież chcę większa masę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ponownie czytaj dokładniej, wykopki z wywozem i przywozem łącznie kosztowały mnie 11,5 tys.


Wykopków i wywozu nie robiłem. Za to robiłem zasypywanie duuuużo płytszych  (bo nic nie wywiozłem) fundamentów i kosztowało mnie to kilkaset złotych taniej tylko? Okolica w sumie niedaleka.




> powinno to normalnie kosztować 3-5 tys. (z basenem).


Tanio. Podobnie tak jak u mnie bez wywożenia i bez basenu.




> Dalej 15 tys. zapłaciłem za więźbę, DESKOWANIE i papę na 350m2 dachów.


Która to pozycja w arkuszu? Fajne ceny.




> 10 tys. robocizna,


10000/350=28,57zł/m2 Gratulacje. Każdemu życzę takich cen. Ale realia są trochę inne.

Tu orientacyjne ceny
papa na deskowaniu - 25zł/m2 w Warszawie
więźba - 40zł/m2
I tego rzędu oferty dostawałem (droższe raczej - i to w zeszłym roku). Czyli ponad dwa razy drożej za robociznę, niż Ty zapłaciłeś.





> - położenie więźby 25 zł m2
> - deskowanie 13 zł m2
> - położenie dachówki 38 m2
> - dach 4 spadowy
> - 240 m2






> Na koniec należy zaznaczyć, że część z zakupów można dostać z VAT 8% (na przykład dekarz tak daje wszystko)


Takoż płaciłem za wykonanie dachu (na gotowej więźbie). I pokrycie (membrana, dachówka) kosztowało mnie 142,33zł/m2 na gotowo (materiał, robocizna, wszelkie drobiazgi, gwoździe, rynny itd.). Więźba 65,19zł/m2 (tylko robocizna tu trochę umowna, bo ekipa od SSO nie bawiła się w aptekarza dzieląc płatności na raty). Gdyby koszt z m2 Twojego dachu był taki, jak u nie - to kosztowałby 68481,6 zł.





> Co Tobie z cementem robili że poszło tak dużo nie wiem, ale te akurat pozycje były uzupełniane przeze mnie na bieżąco i raczej nic nie pominąłem.


Cementu idzie jakieś 18-20kg/m2 ściany fundamentowej z bloczków. U mnie było prawie 80m2 ściany fundamentowej pod sam dom. Do tego trochę murowali do tarasów. I już mamy prawie 2t. Do tego trochę słupów. U mnie wszystko się zgadza, dokładnie liczę i pilnuję. Jak mi się ilość BK nie kleiła, to skutecznie sprawę wyjaśniłem (błędne dane w projekcie).
A ile m2 ścian fundamentowych było u Ciebie (w domu i w basenie)?

A za mapę do celów projektowych naprawdę tyle zapłaciłeś?

----------


## Robaczywy

> Jakiś czas temu przez to przechodziłem ...
> 
> Na Allegro silikaty są tanie , ale to cena bez transportu i tutaj transport jest często bardzo drogi..
> 
> Wiem , bo pisałem do każdego co oferował w super cenie silikaty i później okazywało się że potrzebuje 4 Tiry i że z "najbliższej" fabryki to około 800-1200zł za 1Tira + muszę mieć jeszcze kogoś kto mi to rozładuje z Tira ...
> 
> I wtedy po doliczeniu tych opłat wychodziło że ten tani materiał wychodził tyle co z lokalnej hurtowni która miała bardzo drogo ..
> 
> Bloczki NP18 były w cenie niemalże takiej jak N24. Bloczki N18 były tańsze od NP18 i to sporo.
> ...


Święte słowa. Najtaniej znalazłem w składzie Budomek w Kluczach, działajacym niejako przy producencie, na allegro też maja. Cena 3,38 brutto za N24. Jednak transport 3200szt kosztowałby ok. 2500zł = 13316zł. W pobliskim składzie, do którego silikaty przywiózł własnie Budomek, bo widzialem ich samochód na placu, były za 3,69 / szt i transport gratis = 11808zł.
Miałem też z Krakowa oferty po 5,50 + transport  :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

Oczywiście Kaizen, kłamię siebie i innych, bo mam w tym jakiś interes. Poza tym wszystko dobrze? Zaraz sprawdzę czy mam złamaną rękę (i CHGW jak przygotuje otwory pod montaż okien), może też mi się tylko wydaje...

Edit, ręka jednak złamana, pytałem żony. I co ja poradzę że ceny są różne? Niektórzy mają ekipy budowlane za 30 tys. z dachem, a jak robią sami to jeszcze taniej. Ja zapłaciłem w sumie ponad 60 za robociznę, czyli ponad 2x tyle. Mam się pociąć w związku z tym czy co?

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczywiście Kaizen, kłamię siebie i innych, bo mam w tym jakiś interes.


Skoro tak twierdzisz.
Ja twierdzę, że nie można bazować na Twoich cenach, bo nie da się takich ofert znaleźć na rynku. Chyba, że ktoś ma szczęście - ale to wtedy może płacić drogo, bo regularnie trafia szóstki w lotto.






> Niektórzy mają ekipy budowlane za 30 tys. z dachem


Którzy to?

Daj namiary na geodetę co mapę do celów projektowych robi za 120 zł.

----------


## squesh

A więc tak, zdanie są bardzo mocno podzielone jak widzę i fakt jest taki, że można wybudować dom za 350 tys. zł. jak również i za 200 tys. zł.  :smile: 

Sam wystartowałem z mniejszym budżetem! Liczysz te 280 tys. po odjęciu działki tak?
Ja po odjęciu działki zaplanowałem 200 tys. i zmieszczę się w tej kwocie do stanu zamkniętego +C.O +woda +elektryka. 
Da się  :smile:  Mam jednak znajomego, który w 300 tys. się nie zmieścił.  :wink: 
Buduję z Ytonga, materiały biorę dobrej jakości a ekipę mam jedną z najlepszych (gdzie rok czekałem na wolny termin)  :wink:  

PS. Wykończeniówka może "zabić" i są tacy, co dają radę w budżecie 60-80 tys., a są tacy, którym 200 tys. nie wystarcza.  :wink: 
Najważniejsze jest właśnie przeanalizowanie dokładnie prac wykończeniowych, czego chcemy, co jest priorytetem a co możemy zrobić za np. pół roku. 
Powodzenia!

----------


## swierol

> A więc tak, zdanie są bardzo mocno podzielone jak widzę i fakt jest taki, że można wybudować dom za 350 tys. zł. jak również i za 200 tys. zł. 
> 
> Sam wystartowałem z mniejszym budżetem! Liczysz te 280 tys. po odjęciu działki tak?
> Ja po odjęciu działki zaplanowałem 200 tys. i zmieszczę się w tej kwocie do stanu zamkniętego +C.O +woda +elektryka. 
> Da się  Mam jednak znajomego, który w 300 tys. się nie zmieścił. 
> Buduję z Ytonga, materiały biorę dobrej jakości a ekipę mam jedną z najlepszych (gdzie rok czekałem na wolny termin)  
> 
> PS. Wykończeniówka może "zabić" i są tacy, co dają radę w budżecie 60-80 tys., a są tacy, którym 200 tys. nie wystarcza. 
> Najważniejsze jest właśnie przeanalizowanie dokładnie prac wykończeniowych, czego chcemy, co jest priorytetem a co możemy zrobić za np. pół roku. 
> Powodzenia!


Duze zalezy od technologii i miejsca gdzie budujemy. Ostatnio rozmawiałem z wykonawcą na temat fundamentów. Jeśli ławy kopane i zalewane w gruncie - 30,00,- mb , a jeśli ławy szalowane z chudziakiem na wstępie to już 70,00,- piękny kawalerze i murowanie bloczka w obu opcjach 40,00,- m2. I to są spore róznice w cenie robocizny i w wielkości zurzytego materiału. W zależności co chcemy i czy musimy.
A co do wykończeniówki. Mój brat cioteczny robi sam, bez ekipy, często odwiedzam go na budowach bo zazczywaj trafiają mu się całe domy, zaczynając od zamykania sufitów bo panele w salonie. 
Dochodzimy do wniosku, że ludzi tak wymyślają, kombinują, naoglądają się tych internetów i później się dziwią, ze to wszystkie takie drogie.... Materiał to jedno... A robocizna? Im bardziej skomplikowany sufit tym jego zrobienie więcej kosztuje. Ludzie sprawiają wrażenie, ze o tym nie wiedzą.
Są gusta i guściki. 
Może dla nie których zabrzmi to jak usprawiedliwienie ale w prostocie siła  :smile:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Duze zalezy od technologii i miejsca gdzie budujemy. Ostatnio rozmawiałem z wykonawcą na temat fundamentów. Jeśli ławy kopane i zalewane w gruncie - 30,00,- mb , a jeśli ławy szalowane z chudziakiem na wstępie to już 70,00,- piękny kawalerze i murowanie bloczka w obu opcjach 40,00,- m2. I to są spore róznice w cenie robocizny i w wielkości zurzytego materiału. W zależności co chcemy i czy musimy.
> A co do wykończeniówki. Mój brat cioteczny robi sam, bez ekipy, często odwiedzam go na budowach bo zazczywaj trafiają mu się całe domy, zaczynając od zamykania sufitów bo panele w salonie. 
> Dochodzimy do wniosku, że ludzi tak wymyślają, kombinują, naoglądają się tych internetów i później się dziwią, ze to wszystkie takie drogie.... Materiał to jedno... A robocizna? Im bardziej skomplikowany sufit tym jego zrobienie więcej kosztuje. Ludzie sprawiają wrażenie, ze o tym nie wiedzą.
> Są gusta i guściki. 
> Może dla nie których zabrzmi to jak usprawiedliwienie ale w prostocie siła


Teraz ludzie bardziej "zdziwiaja  " niż kiedyś, umawiają się na konkretny zakres robot za odpowiednie wynagrodzenie potem zmieniają i mówią co tak drogo.  Mnie wykończenie 105m2 po podlogach kosztowało 120 tys praca własna mogłem zrobić taniej jak i drożej. Wszystko zależy od budżetu. Wykończenie standard panel za 99zl żona chciała deskę ale ta ktora jej się podobała to ponad 200zl. Drzwi wewnętrzne za 1 tys takie fajne były za 2,2. SSZ wyszedł 80 tys. Zmieściłem się w 200. Z meblami i wyposażeniem  +35 tys. Teraz ogarniam ogród narazie 5 tys  materiał i dwa tygodnie roboty( ziemia 350zl beton 209 zł b15, pospółka 500, obrzeża 10/1m, kręgi 100zl/szt rury400zl, koparkA 90zl/h)

----------


## Szymano

Świetne rozwiązania Elfir  :smile:  Osobom które budują pierwszy raz dom często trudno jest to wszystko zaplanować



> Takie coś się zmieści?
> 
> 
> Nie ma ścian nośnych. 
> 
> drobne zmiany polepszające funkcjonalność:
> 
> 
> - likwidacja kominka na rzecz kozy
> ...

----------


## swierol

> Teraz ludzie bardziej "zdziwiaja  " niż kiedyś, umawiają się na konkretny zakres robot za odpowiednie wynagrodzenie potem zmieniają i mówią co tak drogo.  Mnie wykończenie 105m2 po podlogach kosztowało 120 tys praca własna mogłem zrobić taniej jak i drożej. Wszystko zależy od budżetu. Wykończenie standard panel za 99zl żona chciała deskę ale ta ktora jej się podobała to ponad 200zl. Drzwi wewnętrzne za 1 tys takie fajne były za 2,2. SSZ wyszedł 80 tys. Zmieściłem się w 200. Z meblami i wyposażeniem  +35 tys. Teraz ogarniam ogród narazie 5 tys  materiał i dwa tygodnie roboty( ziemia 350zl beton 209 zł b15, pospółka 500, obrzeża 10/1m, kręgi 100zl/szt rury400zl, koparkA 90zl/h)


Podkreślam, że mówię za siebie.
Panel za 99 zł to standard? Panel to może i standard ale nie za 99 zł choć pewnie musi być super. Ja mam za 69 i uważam ,że jak za panel to i tak sporo. W markecie masz chyba z 30 rodzajów w cenie 40-50zł. Za drzwi do mieszkania płaciłem nie całe 300, widać, ze są tanie ale się kolejny rok nie rozpadają. Absolutnie nie twierdze, że przepłacasz czy wydziwiasz, mówię tylko, że można taniej i taż całkiem ładnie.

----------


## tabi88

Ceny robocizny bez dwóch zdać poszły w górę na przestrzeni ostatnich dwóch lat. 
Mój szwagier buduje "dom w zielistkach".
Ekipę na SSO (fundamenty,ściany, więźba, deskowanie + papa) miał za 28tyś. Zaczęli pod koniec 2016r i skończyli w marcu 2017. Ekipa z okolicy budowy.
W 2018 ta sama ekipa, za taki sam dom woła już 40tyś. Robotę ma na cały 2018r. i połowę 2019r. Jakościowo ich robota to "średnia krajowa". Bez fajerwerków ale i większych baboli. 

Ale np. za rozprowadzenie centralnego ogrzewania (parter + poddasze), z wkuwaniem skrzynek pod rozdzielacze, wyprowadzeniem pod piec itd. zapłacił tylko 700zł. Ekipa jechała 200km w jedną stronę... Zrobione elegancko, posprzątane po sobie, trzeba było tylko zorganizować materiał według ich wytycznych.. także zależy jak się trafi.  

Cena stali to temat na osobną opowieść. W 2016 r. do tego domu kupowana była za 2200zł/tona a teraz nie mniej niż 2900.
Styro podrożał o około 10-15zł/m3 w porównaniu z 2017 r.
Beton komórkowy też trochę do góry.
Beton (Agilla Lafareg fundament B25 w 2017r. był za 307zł, w 2018 za 315z/m3).

Nie zauważyłem żeby ceny czegokolwiek spadły. Jak ktoś dobrze szuka i ma trochę szczęścia to udaje się coś taniej wyłapać. 
Choćby XPS. Można dostać za 369zł/m3 ale trzeba zamówić 30m3 (za mniej niż 30m3 cena 415zł).  Nawet jak ktoś robi płytę to 30m3 to trochę dużo ale jak już robi się dwie budowy w jednej miejscowości to można pokombinować. Niby na całości różnica to "tylko" 1380zł ale nich uda się ogarnąć 10x tego typu manewr i mamy różnice w kosztach ekipy  :wink: 

Jeżeli ktoś ma zacięcie/możliwości/chęci/determinacje (kilku samorobów z forum może to potwierdzić) to jest w stanie praktycznie samodzielnie (lub z  niewielką pomocą) wykonać w 1-2 lata to co ekipa powyżej w 2 miesiące. (robiąc urlopami, popołudniami, weekendami). Ale jest to trudne, ciężkie itd.

----------


## martingg

> Witam,
> Chcę w tym roku rozpocząć budowę domu (120m2) i mam na to przeznaczone maksymalnie 280 tys.
> Większość prac wykończeniowych chce wykonać samodzielnie ale nie znam sie na murarce i ciesielce więc musze budowe zlecić jakiejś firmie.
> Czy to moze sie powieść?


temat rzeka  :smile:  pewnie można by było doktorat na temat napisać ... dopiero co rozglądam się tak samo jak i ty, obecnie jestem na etapie wyboru działki, ale powoli rozglądam się za jakimiś projektami i zbieram wiedzę aby jak najprościej/najtaniej i najlepiej zbudować  :smile:  

Jeśli chodzi o projekt domu to .... 
- szukaj jak najprostszej bryły bez niepotrzebnych skosków/ukosów wysunięć do przodu itp itd im prościej tym lepiej  :wink: 
- zrezygnuj z garażu z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować taki 2 stanowiskowy podnosi koszt o 50-60 tysi ... poza tym zawsze możesz go kiedyś dobudować teraz możesz sobie kupić blaszaka za 1k pln i też będzie ok  :wink: 
- prosty parter + ewentualnie użytkowe poddasze.
- działka, dokładnie ją sprawdź czy nie masz torfu albo gliny samej poziom wód gruntowych żeby nie było zdziwienia  :wink:  wtedy to już jest sajgon  :wink:  badanie nie jest drogie (800zł płaciłem pod Wawa)
- szukanie ekip to ze chcesz się budować na śląsku nie oznacza, że nie może ci go zbudować ekipa ze Świętokrzyskiego czy Podkarpackiego i tak jak już kolega pisał ciągnąć materiały skąd taniej  :smile:  
- zrezygnuj ze "zbędnych" rzeczy jak chociażby kominek tnij na początku gdzie się da i co się da 
- kilogramy melisy i czasu ...

Co do projektów...
Z takich projektów które rozpatrywałem zobacz sobie rodzinę "miarodajnych", jest naprawdę spora grupa osób, która go budowała jest pełno kosztów pełno jego wariantów  :smile:  projekty są wdzięczne w budowie, tanie i proste. Sporo z nich ma powierzchnie 60-90m2 ale w większość jest możliwość adaptacji poddasza także salon łazienka kuchnia i 1 sypialnia na parterze wy z żebratorem na parterze a dzieciaki na górze  :wink:  tutaj masz link do grupy https://www.facebook.com/groups/1525677640806956/ dołącz popytaj/popatrz projekty najpierw  :smile:  może coś Ci się spodoba... 

drugi projekt który mi osobiście bardzo pasuje to c316 z perspektywą https://projekty.muratordom.pl/proje...2773,0%2C0.htm 117,2m2 prostej konstrukcji, sypialnia z garderobą i łazienką 2 sypialnie i gabinet, w komentarzach masz Marysie i Tomka napisz do nich na FB jak Cie zainteresuje znajdziesz ich bez problemu  :wink:  rozmawiałem z nimi 150 tysi na SSZ jest realną kwotą, Tomek doprojektował garaż i miał problemy z glebą wyszło go zdaje się koło 200 SSZ, Marysia zrobiła zdaje się bez zmian podnieśli tylko piętro i zamknęli się w kwocie 150-160 SSZ

Jak sobie upatrzycie jakiś projekt to poszukajcie ludzi, którzy go już zbudowali np. tu https://mojabudowa.pl/ będziecie mieli jakiś kontakt można nawet podjechać obejrzeć na żywo  :wink:  

Pamiętaj że poza wykończeniówką możesz np. ocieplić dom, wstawić okna/drzwi przy pomocy wujka czy ciotki którzy już to robili  :wink:  i zrobić tyle pracy ile jesteś w stanie samemu ... zawsze to parę tysi w kieszeni.

to chyba tyla na wstępie podkreślam laika, który dopiero podobnie jak i Ty zbiera informacje ....

----------


## swierol

A co do projektów. Zabieram się do tego już coraz dokładniej. Rozmawiałem juz z kilkoma osobami, które zbudowały z projektów gotowych i później analizowały, dyskutowały, wyciągały wnioski..... . Nie na pisze tutaj pewnie nic nowego. Wychodzi na to, że bardziej się opłaca ponieść większy początkowy koszt (projektu indywidualnego) niż później dokładać nie potrzebnego materiału i płacić za zmiany. Oczywiście wszystko zależy od ceny projektu indywidualnego ale pewnie im większy dom tym droższy projekt ale materiału ewentualnie zaoszczędzonego też więcej. Ja mam projktanta, który dom o powierzchni koło 100m2 bierze około 4000. Jest też kierownikiem budowy wiec wszystko na miejscu u jednego.
Jakie korzyści z projektu indywidualnego wg mnie?
-robimy taki budynek jaki  dokladnie chcemy
-budujemy go z czego chcemy
-materiały są dobrane na miare (tyle stali ile rzeczywiście trzeba, ławy iealne pod nasz dom)
-projekty gotowe może i tańsze ale pamiętajmy, ze nie każdy zmiany są darmowe i nie wszystko da się zmienić
Zawsze można skorzystać z gotowych pomysłów  :smile:  a później dopracować je pod siebie :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

Nie wierzę w projekt indywidulny za 4K zł. Może to być co najwyżej jego gotowiec ewentualnie lekko zmodyfikowany.

----------


## voitaskawa

Ja placiłem w Wawie  45 zl netto za m2 pow całkowitej domu za projekt indywidualny.  ale dom duży wyszło 27 k brutto za calość.

Pani Architekt z wydzialu arch. co robiła projekty dla Ventana.pl chciała 260 zł netto za m2  :smile:   CENY WARSZAWSKIE

Wiec 4,500 k za 100m2 jest realne ale netto

----------


## Kaizen

Ja dostałem na mały domek oferty pięciocyfrowe. Nawet te, bez uzyskania PnB i zagospodarowania terenu (bo architekt z innego powiatu) i musiałbym zatrudnić do tego lokalnego i zapłacić mu jak za adaptację gotowca (czyli 2600zł).

----------


## Mr A

> Ja placiłem w Wawie  45 zl netto za m2 pow całkowitej domu za projekt indywidualny.  ale dom duży wyszło 27 k brutto za calość.
> 
> Pani Architekt z wydzialu arch. co robiła projekty dla Ventana.pl chciała 260 zł netto za m2   CENY WARSZAWSKIE
> 
> Wiec 4,500 k za 100m2 jest realne ale netto


Prawie 500 m to nie jest duży dom... to jest ogromny dom. 

Tak jak Kaizen pisał, nie ma szans na projekt indywidualny za 4k, chyba że mówimy o samej architekturze - bez branżystów.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

4k - projekt indywidualny ( ??? ) ... nie no proszę  :smile: , może ogólna koncepcja budynku i zagospodarowania budynku o metrażu do +/- 200m2 i bez analizy obszaru oddziaływania budynku. Wyceny Projektu Budowlanego w tym nie ma ! ( nie pisząc o Projekcie Wykonawczym, choćby dotyczył samego opracowania konstrukcyjnego ), chyba ze ktoś mocno będzie się posiłkował tzw. " projektem gotowym " sądząc, że z gotowca " wyciągnie " coś indywidualnego, wyróżniajacy dany obiekt od innych poza dopasowaniem do działki, warunków zabudowy, sąsiedztwa, indywidualnych potrzeb użytkowników, obowiązujących przepisów, stron świata , dojazdu / dojścia do działki i budynku, geotechniki / warunków posadowienia, ...

----------


## swierol

Jeszcze dodam, że 1000,00,- za adaptację starej murowanej obory na pomieszczenie gospodarcze i kotłownię. Gdybym nie słyszałem od jeszcze jednej osoby to bym dopytał czy aby napewno się nie pomyliłem. Jak mi wystawi kwit to prześle do podglądu.
Brzmiało to mniej/więcej tak: "Aaa Andrzeja to ja znam, pewnie weźmie 4K". 
Na własnej skórze jeszcze się nie przekonałem ale zmotywowaliście mnie żeby jutro do niego podjechać. A więc najpóźniej w środę napisze dokładniej co i jak.

----------


## swierol

I już wszystko wiem a niedowiarkow lub projektantów którzy biorą po 200 zł/m2 proszę o powstrzymanie się od wypowiedzi. Mówimy o projekcie DOMU!!! a nie zagospodarowania działki ( jak to można zlecać to ja nie rozumiem  :smile:  ). Projekt domku koło 70kilku m2. Pokazałem Panu kilka projektów ze znanych i lubianych biur sprzedających gotowe projekty na swoich stronach internetowych. Wybraliśmy jeden na którym będzie się wzorować i wprowadzi kilka zmian znaczących zmian (np wielkość budynku). Porozmawialiśmy o wnętrzu, instalacjach itd. Pan jest z zamiłowania i zawodu konstruktorem wiec wszystko będzie dobrane bez przesady. 
Cena projektu to 3800 razem z pozwoleniem na budowę, może być moim kierownikiem budowy za 1000,00.
Jakieś pytania bądź wątpliwości? 
Gdyby budynek był większy ale do 100m2 wtedy cena by wynosiła 4000.

----------


## Kaizen

> I już wszystko wiem a niedowiarkow lub projektantów którzy biorą po 200 zł/m2 proszę o powstrzymanie się od wypowiedzi. Mówimy o projekcie DOMU!!! a nie zagospodarowania działki ( jak to można zlecać to ja nie rozumiem  ).


A co, masz uprawnienia, żeby samemu zrobić plan zagospodarowania działki?

Ciekawe, jak uzyska PNB bez zagospodarowania.

_3. Projekt budowlany powinien zawierać:
1) projekt zagospodarowania działki lub terenu, sporządzony na aktualnej mapie, obejmujący: określenie granic działki lub terenu, usytuowanie, obrys i układy istniejących i projektowanych obiektów budowlanych, sieci uzbrojenia terenu, sposób odprowadzania lub oczyszczania ścieków, układ komunikacyjny i układ zieleni, ze wskazaniem charakterystycznych elementów, wymiarów, rzędnych i wzajemnych odległości obiektów, w nawiązaniu do istniejącej i projektowanej zabudowy terenów sąsiednich;_

Czy może nie dogadaliście się, i masz przynieść tego gotowca a cena jest za adaptację? Bo wtedy cena robi się realna.

----------


## swierol

Prosta adaptacja u tego Pana kosztuje 1000-1300 zł. 
Złe się wyraziłem z tym zagospodarowaniem. To o czym mowa w rozporządzeniu będzie ale to nie on będzie projektował kształt kostki i czy ta jodła przy ogrodzeniu bedzie koreanska czy kaukaska. W tych projektach o których mówicie może i cis takiego jest. 
Kolego Kazien widzę ze dalej nie dajesz wiary, nic Ci już na to nie poradzę.
Może zwracasz uwagę na moje miejsce zamieszkania? Tutaj za ta kwotę napewno by się nie udało. Ja planuje postawić domek w malutkiej miejscowości, stad pewnie tez różnice w cenie.
Mam nadzieje, ze dyskusja na ten temat się wyczerpała, przynajmniej ja za taka ja uważam.

----------


## swierol

Pozwoliłem sobie poszukać na forum informacji na temat cen projektów indywidualnych i moja cena owszem jest niska ale jest sporo osób, które płaciły bardzo podobnie i to za dużo większe domy!!

----------


## majka112

Projekt indywidualny domu parterowego 114 m2 pow użytkowej - zapłaciłam 6.000  zł.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kolego Kazien widzę ze dalej nie dajesz wiary, nic Ci już na to nie poradzę.
> Może zwracasz uwagę na moje miejsce zamieszkania?


Szukałem w całej Polsce. Najtańszy był architekt z Lubelskiego - a i tak >10k chciał bez zagospodarowania  i PnB. Pewnie, że nie znalazłen najtańszego projektanta w PL. Ale że najtańszy był 3x droższy od najtańszego to wątpię (o ile faktycznie indywidualny).

----------


## Kaizen

> Projekt indywidualny domu parterowego 114 m2 pow użytkowej - zapłaciłam 6.000  zł.


8 lat temu? Najtańszy architekt z którym rozmawiałem wtedy koleżance za tyle projektował (bez zagospodarowania i PnB). Mi te 2 lata temu krzyczał 2x więcej. Bo zakres projektu się zmienił (zmiana prawa) i musial zatrudniać branżystów i ceny też się zmieniły. A od tego czasu też nie staniało.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Jakieś pytania bądź wątpliwości?


tak  :smile: 
- pochwal się na FM gdy będziesz miał PnB. 
Akurat znam dosyć dobrze WA w Zabrzu, tak więc ( przy okazji ) napisz również ile i jakie poprawki "wypunktuje" Ci Urząd, bo w tej "szalonej" wycenie jest to pewne jak 2+2.
Ale może mnie zaskoczysz i napiszesz, że Urząd odbiera projekt budowlany w zakresie innym od obowiązującego
- mimo wszystko życzę powodzenia, ale ( jak w tytule ) " nie bądź naiwny "

----------


## Kamila.

> I już wszystko wiem a niedowiarkow lub projektantów którzy biorą po 200 zł/m2 proszę o powstrzymanie się od wypowiedzi. Mówimy o projekcie DOMU!!! a nie zagospodarowania działki ( jak to można zlecać to ja nie rozumiem  ). Projekt domku koło 70kilku m2. Pokazałem Panu kilka projektów ze znanych i lubianych biur sprzedających gotowe projekty na swoich stronach internetowych. Wybraliśmy jeden na którym będzie się wzorować i wprowadzi kilka zmian znaczących zmian (np wielkość budynku). Porozmawialiśmy o wnętrzu, instalacjach itd. Pan jest z zamiłowania i zawodu konstruktorem wiec wszystko będzie dobrane bez przesady. 
> Cena projektu to 3800 razem z pozwoleniem na budowę, może być moim kierownikiem budowy za 1000,00.
> Jakieś pytania bądź wątpliwości? 
> Gdyby budynek był większy ale do 100m2 wtedy cena by wynosiła 4000.


Rozumiem że w skład tej ceny wchodzi:
- konstrukcja
- architektura
- koncepcja zagospodarowania terenu
- projekty branżowe 
- uzyskanie PnB

Tak?

Jeśli tak, to jestem pewna, że obudzisz się z ręką w nocniku.
No i ten KB za 1000 zł...  :big grin:  poproś o informację co wchodzi w skład tej usługi bo mam wrażenie że przy takim układzie możesz mieć bardzo duży problem z... całokształtem budowy.

----------


## redblack

> Wybraliśmy jeden na którym będzie się wzorować i wprowadzi kilka zmian znaczących zmian (np wielkość budynku). Porozmawialiśmy o wnętrzu, instalacjach itd. Pan jest z zamiłowania i zawodu konstruktorem wiec wszystko będzie dobrane bez przesady.


Wynika z tego, że zakres prac nie będzie obejmował pracy architekta, lecz tylko konstruktora i pewnie bez branżystów. Normalnie płaci się za pracę architekta, konstruktora i branżystów. Poza tym, jak się mają kwestie praw autorskich w przypadku wzorowania się na projekcie gotowym?

----------


## Papucy

> Wynika z tego, że zakres prac nie będzie obejmował pracy architekta, lecz tylko konstruktora i pewnie bez branżystów. Normalnie płaci się za pracę architekta, konstruktora i branżystów. Poza tym, jak się mają kwestie praw autorskich w przypadku wzorowania się na projekcie gotowym?


Ja płaciłem 4.5 k z 154m2 po podłogach bez branżystów ( rozumiem że chodzi tu o projekty instalacji ) z zagospodarowaniem, zaniosłem do urzędu i po około 30 dniach dostałem PnB nic nie musiałem uzupełniać donosić . Też się wzorowaliśmy na gotowym projekcie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja płaciłem 4.5 k z 154m2 po podłogach bez branżystów ( rozumiem że chodzi tu o projekty instalacji ) z zagospodarowaniem, zaniosłem do urzędu i po około 30 dniach dostałem PnB nic nie musiałem uzupełniać donosić . Też się wzorowaliśmy na gotowym projekcie.


Zaniosłeś bez projektów instlacji i dostałeś PnB? Kiedy to było?

----------


## majka112

> 8 lat temu? Najtańszy architekt z którym rozmawiałem wtedy koleżance za tyle projektował (bez zagospodarowania i PnB). Mi te 2 lata temu krzyczał 2x więcej. Bo zakres projektu się zmienił (zmiana prawa) i musial zatrudniać branżystów i ceny też się zmieniły. A od tego czasu też nie staniało.


Nie 8 lat temu tylko w marcu br.18 kwietnia 2018  otrzymałam PNB

----------


## swierol

> tak 
> - pochwal się na FM gdy będziesz miał PnB. 
> Akurat znam dosyć dobrze WA w Zabrzu, tak więc ( przy okazji ) napisz również ile i jakie poprawki "wypunktuje" Ci Urząd, bo w tej "szalonej" wycenie jest to pewne jak 2+2.
> Ale może mnie zaskoczysz i napiszesz, że Urząd odbiera projekt budowlany w zakresie innym od obowiązującego
> - mimo wszystko życzę powodzenia, ale ( jak w tytule ) " nie bądź naiwny "


A Ty w ogóle czytasz moje posty czy w głowie masz tylko te 4 tys?  Jeśli jesteś architektem to jestem w stanie zrozumieć Twoja frustracje :smile: 
Będę miał dodane projekty branżowe (woda, elektryka, kanalizacja) bo podobno w starostwie w Radomsku innych projektów nie przyjmują a z tego co wiem to są już one zbędne jeśli chodzi o bydynki jednorodzinne. Jak tylko będę miał pozwolenie na budowę oczywiście Cię o tym poinformuje choć pewnie nie będzie to prędko. Wstępny projekt mam mieć za jakiś miesiąc. Jest jeszcze szansa ze będę szedł trybem „na zgłoszenie” bo nic nie będzie stało na przeszkodzie.

----------


## Busters

Ja w krakowie za indywidualny placilem 8k i nie byla to najtansza oferta za 170m2 za calosc wraz ze skladankem dokumentow. Architekt iarp o czym sie pozniej dowiedzialem. Nie zawsze cena swiadczy o jakosci.

----------


## gambit565

> A Ty w ogóle czytasz moje posty czy w głowie masz tylko te 4 tys?  Jeśli jesteś architektem to jestem w stanie zrozumieć Twoja frustracje
> Będę miał dodane projekty branżowe (woda, elektryka, kanalizacja) bo podobno w starostwie w Radomsku innych projektów nie przyjmują a z tego co wiem to są już one zbędne jeśli chodzi o bydynki jednorodzinne. Jak tylko będę miał pozwolenie na budowę oczywiście Cię o tym poinformuje choć pewnie nie będzie to prędko. Wstępny projekt mam mieć za jakiś miesiąc. Jest jeszcze szansa ze będę szedł trybem „na zgłoszenie” bo nic nie będzie stało na przeszkodzie.


Daj mu zyc, tacy tez sa potrzebni.
Wszystkie projekty za cene nie odpowiadajaca jego wyobrazeniom sa be i do d...
Chyba wciaz nie moze pojac, ze ceny sa takie na jakie umawiaja sie dwie strony.
Kazdy architekt by chcial zeby obowiazywale ceny z madrych tabelek ale mamy wolny rynek.
Niektorzy wciaz tego nie moga pojac i stad ta frustracja.

Ilekroc czytam jego "madre" teksty o projektach indywidualnych  to zastanawiam sie dlaczego jego realizacje nie sa nigdzie publikowane, nie ma ich na portalach o architekturze itp? Na archdaily powinno sie roic od jego realizacji...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

- co do wycen - masz rację: jak dwie strony się umawiają, tak jest  :smile:  i bardzo dobrze !!!
- fajnie, że czytasz moje teksty i jeszcze przytaczasz „*archdaily*”  :smile:

----------


## Papucy

> Zaniosłeś bez projektów instlacji i dostałeś PnB? Kiedy to było?


W maju 2017 projektów instalacji nie trzeba mieć, wystarcza schematy i tak miałem zrobione w projekcie .

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

z instalacjami w Projekcie Budowlanym w różnych Urzędach jest różnie. Wynika to z tego, że o ile Ustawa Prawo Budowlane dała " zielone światło " dla braku instalacji, to ( jednocześnie ) jest zapis w Ustawie Art.34.6.1) gdzie : " Minister właściwy do spraw budownictwa, planowania i zagospodarowania przestrzennego oraz mieszkalnictwa określi, w drodze rozporządzenia: 1)	szczegółowy zakres i formę projektu budowlanego, uwzględniając zawartość projektu budowlanego w celu zapewnienia czytelności danych; " ... a Rozporządzenie ( na które powołuje się większość Urzędów ) się nie zmieniło ! a mamy w nim :
" ... rozwiązania zasadniczych elementów wyposażenia budowlano-instalacyjnego, zapewniające użytkowanie obiektu budowlanego zgodnie z przeznaczeniem, w szczególności instalacji i urządzeń budowlanych: 
- wodociągowych i kanalizacyjnych, 
- ogrzewczych, 
- wentylacji grawitacyjnej, grawitacyjnej wspomaganej i mechanicznej, chłodniczych, klimatyzacji, 
- gazowych, 
- elektrycznych, 
- telekomunikacyjnych, 
- piorunochronnych, 
a także sposób powiązania instalacji obiektu budowlanego z sieciami zewnętrznymi wraz z punktami pomiarowymi, założenia przyjęte do obliczeń instalacji oraz podstawowe wyniki tych obliczeń .... " itd. itd.

----------


## Papucy

Tak przerabiałem te przepisy, u mnie w mieście nie wymagaj projektów wystarcza schematy.

----------


## Kaizen

§*12.*1.*Część rysunkowa, o*której mowa w*§*11 ust. 1, sporządzona z*uwzględnieniem §*7, powinna przedstawiać:
[...]
3) w*stosunku do budynku ogrzewanego, wentylowanego i*klimatyzowanego – rozwiązania konstrukcyjno-materiałowe prze-
gród zewnętrznych wraz z*niezbędnymi szczegółami budowlanymi, mającymi wpływ na właściwości cieplne i*szczelność
powietrzną przegród, jeżeli ich odwzorowanie nie było wystarczające na rysunkach, o*których mowa w*pkt*2;
4) podstawowe urządzenia instalacji ogólnotechnicznych i*technologicznych lub ich części, jeżeli ich odwzorowanie nie
było wystarczające na rysunkach, o*których mowa w*pkt 2;
5) zasadnicze elementy wyposażenia technicznego, ogólnobudowlanego, umożliwiającego użytkowanie obiektu budowla-
nego zgodnie z*jego przeznaczeniem, w*tym:
a) instalacje: wodociągowe, kanalizacyjne, ogrzewcze, wentylacyjne, chłodnicze, klimatyzacyjne i*gazowe,
b) instalacje i*urządzenia budowlane: elektryczne i*telekomunikacyjne oraz instalację piorunochronną,
c) instalacje i*urządzenia budowlane ochrony przeciwpożarowej określone w*przepisach odrębnych
– wraz ze sposobem powiązania instalacji obiektu budowlanego bezpośrednio z*sieciami (urządzeniami) zewnętrznymi
albo z*instalacjami zewnętrznymi na*zagospodarowywanym terenie oraz związanymi z*nimi urządzeniami techniczny-
mi, uwidocznione na rzutach i*przekrojach pionowych obiektu budowlanego, co najmniej w*formie odpowiednio opisa-
nych schematów lub przedstawione na odrębnych rysunkach.

Od 2015 bez zmian.

----------


## Papucy

No tak ............formie odpowiednio opisanych schematów.Do tego nie trzeba branżysty.

----------


## swierol

Tak jak powiedział Pan Łukasz L. w różnych urzyedach różnie to rozpatruj a weź i się z baba czy chłopem kłuć w urzędzie to Cię zapamięta i życie jeszcze nie raz utrudni.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

no tak. 
Warto zrobić delikatne rozpoznanie w Urzędzie  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> No tak ............formie odpowiednio opisanych schematów.Do tego nie trzeba branżysty.


prawda ! *schematów* instalacji wodociągowej, kanalizacji sanitarnej, deszczowej, wentylacyjnej, grzewczej, ... wraz z opisem i podstawowymi obliczeniami. Oczywiście projektowaną charakterystyką energetyczną i " analizami możliwości racjonalnego wykorzystania wysokoefektywnych systemów alternatywnych zaopatrzenia w energię i ciepło "  :wink:  jeśli nie potrzeba do tego branżystów, to kto w ramach projektu miałby np. dokonać obliczeń przepływu dla inst. wodnej, kanalizacyjnej, czy też ( np. ) wykonać bilans powietrza dla inst. wentylacyjnej, grzewczej. Pewnie, że wszystko można przyjmować " na oko " tylko po co ? i czy to " na oko " ma szansę zaistnieć w trakcie realizacji budynku ? skoro można to wszystko wcześniej wydać w jednym całościowym Projekcie ?

----------


## Papucy

> prawda ! *schematów* instalacji wodociągowej, kanalizacji sanitarnej, deszczowej, wentylacyjnej, grzewczej, ... wraz z opisem i podstawowymi obliczeniami. Oczywiście projektowaną charakterystyką energetyczną i " analizami możliwości racjonalnego wykorzystania wysokoefektywnych systemów alternatywnych zaopatrzenia w energię i ciepło "  jeśli nie potrzeba do tego branżystów, to kto w ramach projektu miałby np. dokonać obliczeń przepływu dla inst. wodnej, kanalizacyjnej, czy też ( np. ) wykonać bilans powietrza dla inst. wentylacyjnej, grzewczej. Pewnie, że wszystko można przyjmować " na oko " tylko po co ? i czy to " na oko " ma szansę zaistnieć w trakcie realizacji budynku ? skoro można to wszystko wcześniej wydać w jednym całościowym Projekcie ?


Nic nie znalazłem w przepisach ze schemat z obliczeniami tzn.żona sprawdzała - bo ona jest branżysta  :wink:  radca prawny

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

tutaj jest aktualny i obowiązujący zakres dot. Projektu Budowlanego ( nie mniej, nie więcej  :smile:  )

http://prawo.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/Do...WDU20120000462

----------


## swierol

A ile na Śląsku kosztuje mapka do celów projektowych?

----------


## Papucy

> A ile na Śląsku kosztuje mapka do celów projektowych?


Tak mam w kosztorysie ale nie pamiętam czy to chodziło o mdcp.

Wypis i mapa 60 zł 

Mapa zasadnicza 44 zł

----------


## malachio

> A ile na Śląsku kosztuje mapka do celów projektowych?


Średnio to w przedziale 800-1000zł

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak mam w kosztorysie ale nie pamiętam czy to chodziło o mdcp.
> 
> Wypis i mapa 60 zł 
> 
> Mapa zasadnicza 44 zł


Pytanie było o mapę do celów projektowych - czyli tę, co robi geodeta. I na pewno będzie kosztowała bliżej 1000zł niż 100zł.

----------


## swierol

> Pytanie było o mapę do celów projektowych - czyli tę, co robi geodeta. I na pewno będzie kosztowała bliżej 1000zł niż 100zł.


Mniej więcej wszędzie podobnie. U mnie 800

----------


## Papucy

Sorry , miałem to pod pozycją geodeta  700 zł płaciłem

----------


## buda30

Może zmień projekt na tańszy, bo pewnie będzie cieżko wziąć nagle dodatkowe pieniądze

----------


## swierol

No i przed wczoraj odebrałem (jeśli chodzi o zawartość) swój projekt indywidualny za 3800,00,-. Jest w nim wszystko co jest wymagane, teraz robi się zgłoszenie budowy, ponieważ inwestycja może być realizowana właśnie przez zgłoszenie a nie koniecznie pozwolenie na budowę. Pozdrawiam

----------

